# PopSugar Neiman Marcus Holiday Edition Luxury Box 2014



## naturalactions (Oct 22, 2014)

They are doing the Neiman Marcus box again this year. It's $250 so I'm out, but it is valued at over $650. It looks like they are selling it in store this year too. It will "include products from 8 prestigious brands."

Here is a link to the article.

http://www.wfsb.com/story/26854386/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-for-second-annual-holiday-edition-must-have-luxury-box

Anyone gonna take the plunge?


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 22, 2014)

Hahahaha NO.  Seeing as they still haven't mailed out all the October boxes, billing is all screwed up and people are being double and triple billed, emails are getting generic auto replies and their social media team is deleting comments left and right, there's no way I'd give them any money right now.  $40 being tied up with a poorly managed company is bad enough, but $250 is insane.

Also, the article you linked states that the box would be available on the popsugar site beginning 10/22.  Just checked and there's no mention of any LE box yet.  Maybe it'll take a week of downtime to get a picture of it up on the site.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 22, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> They are doing the Neiman Marcus box again this year. It's $250 so I'm out, but it is valued at over $650. It looks like they are selling it in store this year too. It will "include products from 8 prestigious brands."
> 
> Here is a link to the article.
> 
> ...


Not sure! I missed the coveted and much loved first NM Box!  I might get it when available on Nov 5th.


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 22, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> Also, the article you linked states that the box would be available on the popsugar site beginning 10/22.  Just checked and there's no mention of any LE box yet.  Maybe it'll take a week of downtime to get a picture of it up on the site.


I noticed this too. I found the article when I googled "popsugar must" have to get to their website, but I see nothing about it yet.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 22, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Not sure! I missed the coveted and much loved first NM Box!  I might get it when available on Nov 5th.


I wasn't even thinking about getting it in person at NM - yeah, I'd probably jump on that in a heartbeat.  Hmmm I'll be in Orlando on the 7th, maybe I'll see if they have any left!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 22, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Not sure! I missed the coveted and much loved first NM Box!  I might get it when available on Nov 5th.


Wow, that means we could have spoilers as soon as 2 weeks on this!


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 22, 2014)

Didn't see this post earlier so I just added on to the October "rant" post about the Nieman's collaboration box. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw the press release article - I really thought it was a joke/misprint at first, given that PS hasn't even gotten their October boxes out the door yet!

I'm very tempted because I missed out last year and the box looked amazing!  But, with the higher price and all the website/shipping/email/overcharging issues, I will probably pass...


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 22, 2014)

I dunno, I got last years and felt let down.  I think I got seconds of items in my box.  Plates scratched and scuffed, and the replacement ones were the same.  Oh and the blanket was "dry clean only" and arrived stained.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

Trixie Belden said:


> Hahahaha NO.  Seeing as they still haven't mailed out all the October boxes, billing is all screwed up and people are being double and triple billed, emails are getting generic auto replies and their social media team is deleting comments left and right, there's no way I'd give them any money right now.  $40 being tied up with a poorly managed company is bad enough, but $250 is insane.
> 
> Also, the article you linked states that the box would be available on the popsugar site beginning 10/22.  Just checked and there's no mention of any LE box yet.  Maybe it'll take a week of downtime to get a picture of it up on the site.


the box is on the site


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

http://musthave.popsugar.com/Choose-a-Box/Neiman-Marcus-2014   this is the link to the box for those of  you that cannot find it


----------



## MET (Oct 22, 2014)

It may be on the site but can anyone actually purchase it?  I volunteered to purchase it for my sister (despite the fiasco known as PS October 2014) and I can't complete the transaction - you are actually stuck in a loop.  :angry:


----------



## phanne (Oct 22, 2014)

I have no will power.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Oct 22, 2014)

They must have just put it on there, because I promise you it wasnt there a couple hours ago.

edit: I was able to click on it and put it in my shopping cart, but somehow it put 2 in there instead of 1.  Weird.  I'll pass unless I can see it in person at NM.


----------



## jebest (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm not ready to buy it yet, so if it doesn't sell out when I can, I will. *sigh*


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder if they'll release a spoiler?


----------



## sophisticate (Oct 22, 2014)

To be honest nothing last year impressed me, so I'll probably just follow this thread.

For $250, I could be getting something way more awesome (like a 500GB SSD :x).


----------



## kmkm012 (Oct 22, 2014)

MET said:


> It may be on the site but can anyone actually purchase it?  I volunteered to purchase it for my sister (despite the fiasco known as PS October 2014) and I can't complete the transaction - you are actually stuck in a loop.  :angry:


The PS website now has issues when purchasing through Safari.  I don't know whether you're using Safari..?   But if you are, you might try Firefox instead!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 22, 2014)

No.  Just no.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, call me crazy, but with no box and no tracking and no answer to emails on a $40 box, I can't say I feel like spending $250 on another one right now.


----------



## MET (Oct 22, 2014)

kmkm012 said:


> Posted Today, 08:11 PM MET, on 22 Oct 2014 - 7:24 PM, said: It may be on the site but can anyone actually purchase it? I volunteered to purchase it for my sister (despite the fiasco known as PS October 2014) and I can't complete the transaction - you are actually stuck in a loop. The PS website now has issues when purchasing through Safari. I don't know whether you're using Safari..? But if you are, you might try Firefox instead!


Thanks - it works on Firefox but I refused to complete the order since I am now in the official "pissy" stage of my relationship with PS.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 22, 2014)

Absolutely, I'm getting it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Got mine!

I'm sitting here snuggled up in the blanket from last year's box. I've washed mine multiple times and it's still in perfect condition, so it's not dry clean only.

This box is SO FUN! The anticipation last year was off the charts!


----------



## sylarana (Oct 22, 2014)

I would have enjoyed last year's box, but it wasn't worth $250 to me (not even close). So unless they put out a spoiler of something I'd be willing to spend $100-150 on, I'm out of this one. I also don't want to risk them charging me twice or thrice with that kind of money.

I'm probably going to buy the regular holiday LE ...


----------



## jackieee (Oct 22, 2014)

Wasn't impressed with the NM box last year, so NO. $250 is too much for me to take a gamble, especially without a spoiler. I'll stick with the $100 LE boxes.


----------



## jackieee (Oct 22, 2014)

The article says it will be available starting Nov. 5th at Neiman Marcus stores. I wonder if you'll be able to see what's in it there or no?


----------



## BexDev (Oct 22, 2014)

Soooo...I was actually really happy with last years box.  Despite the recent nonsense, I'm trying to buy this guy and checkout is just not working.  Popsugar, I'm trying to throw my money at you and you won't take it!! *shakes fist*  I will just never learn my lesson...


----------



## BexDev (Oct 22, 2014)

Aaaand coming to MUT to rant solves all problems.  It just went through for me.  :wub:


----------



## MET (Oct 22, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Soooo...I was actually really happy with last years box. Despite the recent nonsense, I'm trying to buy this guy and checkout is just not working. Popsugar, I'm trying to throw my money at you and you won't take it!! *shakes fist* I will just never learn my lesson...


I got the useful tip to try Firefox - apparently there are issues using IE and Safari.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 22, 2014)

I am very angry with popsugar now but I love Neiman and want this box.   Me wanting this box wins !!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2014)

If I like what I see from spoilers, I'll just go to my NM &amp; purchase the box. This made it super easy for me not to press the submit button right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 22, 2014)

I could not purchase on my computer but was able to purchase on my iPad... bring on the PSMH/NM holiday love!


----------



## ladyrox (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to wait for when it's in store. I was on the fence considering I traded half of last year's box. My tune may change if they release some amazing spoilers though.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 22, 2014)

I need to keep an eye out for this. Maybe I should set my calendar to go to Neimans on the 5th.


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> I dunno, I got last years and felt let down.  I think I got seconds of items in my box.  Plates scratched and scuffed, and the replacement ones were the same.  Oh and the blanket was "dry clean only" and arrived stained.


i wash my blanket all the time, i do nothing special other than cold water and it's fine, if it was supposed to be dry clean i didn't have a clue!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 22, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Got mine!
> 
> I'm sitting here snuggled up in the blanket from last year's box. I've washed mine multiple times and it's still in perfect condition, so it's not dry clean only.
> 
> This box is SO FUN! The anticipation last year was off the charts!


me too! snug as a bug in a rug!!


----------



## TheaC (Oct 23, 2014)

Since they are selling the box in stores, I think I'll just wait it out.

I didn't think last year's box was worth it, I highly doubt that this one is.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 23, 2014)

I ordered as soon as the email hit my inbox! Loved last years box but I missed out! Looking forward to this years.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm going to wait and see if there is a good spoiler, especially if it's an expensive beauty product. I didn't get last year's box and I'm okay with that--the plates were part of the large dollar value but I already own a holiday set and an everyday set that I like so they would have just ended up in a cabinet.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 23, 2014)

Psyched!  Ok, let's get the positive vibes rolling.  This box was fab last year.  It's going to be even better this year!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh man what to do...I liked portions of last year's box, but didn't get one.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 23, 2014)

I have absolutely zero willpower. I just hopped on the PS website to see if any limited box info had been released yet &amp; was at checkout in less than a minute. I regret not getting the NM box last year &amp; still mourn for the necklace &amp; lovely wrap blanket. I'm excited to see what's in this one! I canceled my Glossybox after the Bergdorf box, skipped PS October because it wasn't for me &amp; will be very picky about the next few monthly boxes. That totally justifies the price for me personally. I feel a little giddy!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 23, 2014)

I wish I could buy it.. LOL.


----------



## JenTX (Oct 23, 2014)

This box is kind of tempting to me. I wish they would at least give one spoiler though... cause this is a lot of money.


----------



## Jenn10 (Oct 23, 2014)

$250 is a lot.. I plan to spend less than $200 in November on shopping, and I have Sephora's vib sale to look forward to, and need some clothes,  so I am out. Hope the box is awesome and will make you all happy!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2014)

Soooo after trying all last night and half of this morning to order it on various idevices and laptops, I finally got it to work on my phone...only to get the confirmation and find that I accidentally ordered TWO boxes.  I wasn't resizing the windows when ordering because doing that made the screen go blank and I couldn't order, so it's KIND OF my fault but at the same time, this never would have happened if the new site didn't suck.  And 3 of my twitter friends said they almost ordered two as well.  I will not be happy if I'm forced to spend $500, since $250 was spendy enough.  I regretted not getting last year's box ALL YEAR though, so I really wanted it.  I hope it's just as great.


----------



## nichayes (Oct 23, 2014)

I would rather purchase this box in store, plus I would like to know what is in it first. Not sure if Im gonna take the plunge tho, I almost feel like Id do a better job picking out my own goodies with $250


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ooooh fun so any guesses what's in this one....

Wish list 

Nice wallet/clutch 

love this watch http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Mid-Size-Two-Tone-Stainless-Steel-Darcy-Three-Hand-Glitz-Watch-For-Her/prod168510268_cat000686__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat000686%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod168510268&amp;cmCat=product

I also kinda think this is hilarious http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jonathan-Adler-Smartphone-Holder-For-Her/prod153210197_cat000686__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat000686%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod153210197&amp;cmCat=product

a skincare set like one of these

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Laura-Mercier-LIMITED-EDITION-Body-Bath-Luxe-Quartet-Ambre-Vanill-233-4-oz-/prod175871038_cat11310737__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat11310737%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D60%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod175871038&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fresh-Skincare-VIPs/prod175680085_cat11310737__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat11310737%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod175680085&amp;cmCat=product

pretty pillows

Wine glasses or stemless martini glasses 

a cocktail set 

Candle or diffuser set

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nest-Pumpkin-Chai-Diffuser-5-9-oz-/prod174560077_cat10470808__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat10470808%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D30%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D73700035%252C73700036&amp;eItemId=prod174560077&amp;cmCat=product

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Aram-Heart-Candle/prod157260085_cat10470808__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat10470808%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D120%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D73700035%252C73700036&amp;eItemId=prod157260085&amp;cmCat=product

jewelry box

Bobby Brown Palette http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bobbi-Brown-Limited-Edition-Smokey-Nudes-Eye-Palette-Palettes-Sets/prod175140029_cat11250748__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat11250748%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod173720258&amp;cmCat=product

Lip kit http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Le-Metier-de-Beaute-Kaleidoscope-Lip-Kit-Breathless-/prod153730016_cat11250748__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat11250748%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D4294895847%252C4294895845&amp;eItemId=prod153730016&amp;cmCat=product

a statement necklace or long necklace

a tea set

amazing macaroons

The list goes on and I m "hunting" on the neiman marcus website trying to figure it out ha!  After a crazy stressful week its actually kinda fun, who wants to play?


----------



## Babs (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh who am I kidding. I fought the urge for half an hour. Started hyperventilating then I took the plunge (AFTER I told a gf who totally cheered me on). No more popsugar regular box... unless I decide on gifting everything away.


----------



## jebest (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought it! Ahhhhh! Now I have to go cancel my Meme boxes and something else lol


----------



## kannikasuki (Oct 23, 2014)

I really am having a hard time not getting this! I would have loved last years. But my wallet is telling me to calm down; I recently found out a much needed grant didn't come through at work, so it is only a matter of months before I will be unemployed. I so can't afford it! But it looks sooooo tempting!


----------



## popwhat (Oct 24, 2014)

Didn't this box sell out in less than a day last year?  I wonder if they made more or if people are holding off buying b/c of the October clusterf*ck.  I'm so tempted and added it to my cart.  I think I would have done it,  but with taxes it bumped up to $265 which pushed me over the no edge.  If the spoilers wind up being amazing I'll buy it at neiman marcus 11/5!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 24, 2014)

I caved, Then my husband saw the charge and was like um your monthly box is $250? Lol. I missed out on last year and was super bummed knowing is a colab with nemain marcus and the fiasco with this months box I think they will really blow the November box and the NM box out of the water to get subscribers back


----------



## skyflower (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm going to hold off. I bought last year's box and I still love it, the roadkill zebra dish really cheers up my cubicle at work, i still use those imperfect dishes, blanket is still really nice (not warm but good for southern California winter), and I still occasionally use the lmb kaleidoscope. So a year later I think it was worth it to me. But this year, $250 is a huge gamble when they've had so many issues. Their home items were so great and I love that they get daily use, I guess I'll wait it out and hope they are available with spoilers.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 24, 2014)

Im curious why everything thinks they will be able to SEE what's in the box when they buy it in store on the 5th.  Maybe it will be a mystery box in store as well?  Maybe by the time they get spoilers it will be sold out in their store?


----------



## feisty1 (Oct 24, 2014)

To avoid any ordering complications, I think I am going to order from NM. That way if they have delayed shipping problems from popsugar it won't tick me off.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 24, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Soooo after trying all last night and half of this morning to order it on various idevices and laptops, I finally got it to work on my phone...only to get the confirmation and find that I accidentally ordered TWO boxes.  I wasn't resizing the windows when ordering because doing that made the screen go blank and I couldn't order, so it's KIND OF my fault but at the same time, this never would have happened if the new site didn't suck.  And 3 of my twitter friends said they almost ordered two as well.  I will not be happy if I'm forced to spend $500, since $250 was spendy enough.  I regretted not getting last year's box ALL YEAR though, so I really wanted it.  I hope it's just as great.


well maybe If you get two, and i don't get one beforehand you could sell one to me????


----------



## Weebs (Oct 25, 2014)

Last year they added a spoiler of the box as soon as it launched and it sold out within 24 hours.  I'm surprised they didn't do a spoiler right off the bat this time.  As for buying this box, I'm still on the fence.  Last years box looks really awesome but $250 is a LOT to drop on a box.  $100 for the Fall LE that I super DID NOT like at all was enough but then again.... I totaled up the $$ I've spent on Memeboxes in the last year and almost passed out.    I've got my hand on the trigger but I just can't do it quite yet without some sort of spoiler.


----------



## skyflower (Oct 25, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Im curious why everything thinks they will be able to SEE what's in the box when they buy it in store on the 5th. Maybe it will be a mystery box in store as well? Maybe by the time they get spoilers it will be sold out in their store?


I don't think that at all. But I am hoping for spoilers from others that do buy it in stores! And that those spoilers will be out when I'm off work on the 5th.ETA If it's sold out in stores after spoilers are released I'm ok with that too and take it as a sign I should throw some money at cost plus world market for nice lesser quality equivalents to whatever home goods are offered


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am kinda curious about these http://www.neimanmarcus.com/iLuminage-Skin-Rejuvenating-Pillowcase-b-NM-Beauty-Award-Winner-2014-b-iluminage/prod165800004___/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=MAIN&amp;rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dilluminage%2526_requestid%253D253318&amp;eItemId=prod165800004&amp;cmCat=search  I d never actually buy one but I wouldn't getting one in any box lol  Interesting concept.  Has anyone tried one?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 26, 2014)

I really want the grey/white chevron throw from last year but it's sold out on NM's site.  I'm still tempted to get the blue or the navy one -- They're now down to 72.75 on their site (extra 25% off since the last time I looked -- good thru Monday).

But...  I don't need a throw.  Ever.  LOL -- well stocked here.


----------



## jebest (Oct 27, 2014)

They should run a spoiler, I bet it would sell out faster if they did. I mean I hope they realize what a gamble $250 is with no clue what so ever of what's in the box. I bought it, but I was afraid it would sell out lol


----------



## pbpink (Oct 27, 2014)

jebest said:


> They should run a spoiler, I bet it would sell out faster if they did. I mean I hope they realize what a gamble $250 is with no clue what so ever of what's in the box. I bought it, but I was afraid it would sell out lol


OMG, i bought the second it came out!! I wish I had read it would be for sale at NM as they will be giving $25 of each box to the NM charity fund!

also, i can't imagine that NM will sell at a pop up shop and not show what's inside!?! what are they going to do have buyers sign confidentiality agreements to not reveal products? naaw!

i think we should know by nov 5th what's in it - after my nightmare with PS (still waiting for SEPT + OCT but they are finally sending, so they say and refunding me for SEPT, as one was free anyway) i may cancel my PS NM order on the 5th and they better do it and I will then buy straight from NM......i have a NM right here so i can pop over there on the 5th and be the MUT spy and report back!! heck i know them all there, i will open the box in the store, if i have too! 

i can't imagine that PS could get the boxes out by Nov 5th unless they have hired a whole new team in the last week plus hired santa + every single elf in the north pole!

i am 100% sure i will love it as last year's box was my favorite and even though it was a lot, i used every item so much it probably comes out to less than a monthly box in cost per use! good theory, eh??

it is $0.69 a day per year! if anyone needs more helps with turning numbers upside down for hubbies to think it's a great deal, let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 27, 2014)

pbpink said:


> it is $0.69 a day per year! if anyone needs more helps with turning numbers upside down for hubbies to think it's a great deal, let me know!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally just sent this to my husband! LOL!. I have been working on him all weekend to let me buy this box!

Him - "Babe, can you do this?"

Me -  "Sure! But it will cost you $250"

Him - "Nevermind, I will do it myself"

Me-  *thinking to myself* Almost had him that time!


----------



## jebest (Oct 27, 2014)

pbpink said:


> OMG, i bought the second it came out!! I wish I had read it would be for sale at NM as they will be giving $25 of each box to the NM charity fund!
> 
> also, i can't imagine that NM will sell at a pop up shop and not show what's inside!?! what are they going to do have buyers sign confidentiality agreements to not reveal products? naaw!
> 
> ...


 Are we able to cancel? I like the charity idea better as well lol My husband is still mad at me after seeing that on bank statement. Said, I am wasting all our money .... Oops!


----------



## JenTX (Oct 27, 2014)

I wish they would release a spoiler already!!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 27, 2014)

Me too! Hurry up spoiler!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like things are looking up for me and I might be able to be in this thaaaang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm still debating and would love to see a spoiler to put me over the edge!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Also, I see it's still available. I wonder if they've just got a lot more stock this time since NM is also featuring it on their site or if they're having trouble getting as many people to purchase it. If the box is anticipated to arrive mid-November it seems they'll be shipping it next week.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2014)

They will end up releasing a spoiler since they haven't sold out.  which sucks for us that want to go spoiler free.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 28, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> I caved, Then my husband saw the charge and was like um your monthly box is $250? Lol. I missed out on last year and was super bummed knowing is a colab with nemain marcus and the fiasco with this months box I think they will really blow the November box and the NM box out of the water to get subscribers back


I've been saying that since the resort box lol. I kept thinking well no one was really happy with the resort box so the summer box will be awesome! Then it was the fall box will be awesome because people weren't happy with the summer box. Nope. I totally want to go for this but I need a spoiler or five before I cave.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> I've been saying that since the resort box lol. I kept thinking well no one was really happy with the resort box so the summer box will be awesome! Then it was the fall box will be awesome because people weren't happy with the summer box. Nope. I totally want to go for this but I need a spoiler or five before I cave.


Yeah, I hate to admit, but I didnt love the Fall, Summer or Resort as much as I had in previous years.  They were just "ok" to me this year.  Didnt like Holiday at all last year.


----------



## jebest (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm kind of nervous that they have not put out a spoiler, that's a lot of money for me. Please please be worth it.


----------



## micheiie92 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if any of you have already been charged for the NM box? I bought it when it came out (it's my first NM box and I'm so excited!) and I got the confirmation email the same day, but still don't see a charge on my bank statement. Do they usually charge when it ships?

Thank you.. hope for a spoiler too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 29, 2014)

micheiie92 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have already been charged for the NM box? I bought it when it came out (it's my first NM box and I'm so excited!) and I got the confirmation email the same day, but still don't see a charge on my bank statement. Do they usually charge when it ships?
> 
> Thank you.. hope for a spoiler too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was charged that day it says "sale" which means it's done not even pending


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 29, 2014)

micheiie92 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have already been charged for the NM box? I bought it when it came out (it's my first NM box and I'm so excited!) and I got the confirmation email the same day, but still don't see a charge on my bank statement. Do they usually charge when it ships?
> 
> Thank you.. hope for a spoiler too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine went through right away. It's not pending, it's a regular sale on my statement. Hope it works out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## micheiie92 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I was charged that day it says "sale" which means it's done not even pending





fancyfarmer said:


> Mine went through right away. It's not pending, it's a regular sale on my statement. Hope it works out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



Oh that is strange, thanks ladies! I got the confirmation email though, so I'm not sure why. I hope it went through too or they at least contact me if there was a problem with it.. thanks for your response!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe they expected it to sell as fast as last year. But, then they had the throw spoiler which covered a good chunk of the $250 .. and if it hadn't been for the fact that I really disliked 2 of the 5 possible colors, I might have purchased the box (Glad I didn't though).

And then, they also published the list of all the brands in it .. or some? I know we knew beforehand that a Metier de Beaute Item would be in it ...

Well, if they want me to buy a box, I need to know at least part of what I'm paying for. I'm willing to take a bit of a risk (I always by the LE boxes and while I've liked some less than others, I don't regret a single one of those purchases) .. but not a $250 gamble.

I'm really loving the fact that they are doing these boxes though .. even if I probably won't buy one.


----------



## zeesa (Oct 29, 2014)

So, I am trying to purchase the box but it keeps saying "internal error." Ummmm....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 30, 2014)

Spoiler!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmm I'm wondering if this I the big ticket item? Like last year's throw?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Oct 30, 2014)

I ordered the minute I saw that spoiler. Now I'm going to avidly avoid any additional spoilers!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 30, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thabks for posting!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you @@Kelly for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not so sure about this spoiler-- unfortunately, it doesn't make me want to run &amp; order... Maybe that's a good thing.. Lol! So the retail value of the spoiler is $220 which means there's still $405 left in value. We should know all the products in a week, once neimans starts selling in store.


----------



## jebest (Oct 30, 2014)

Dang, I should have just waited for a spoiler before I bought. I don't use clutches ever, I do however use wallets but this clutch is just a sack, no pockets or organizing. Does anyone know if you can cancel and get a refund? As long as it's before it ships? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Thanks for posting the spoiler!


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Did it say somewhere that Neiman Marcus was going to be selling them before they're sent out to subscribers?


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 30, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Did it say somewhere that Neiman Marcus was going to be selling them before they're sent out to subscribers?


As far as I understand, it said Neiman Marcus would be selling them online and in special popup stores on Nov 5th. The boxes are set to ship from PopSugar mid November. I don't know when the boxes ordered off NM's website will ship, but those who find a store carrying them will get them before subscribers.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 30, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> As far as I understand, it said Neiman Marcus would be selling them online and in special popup stores on Nov 5th. The boxes are set to ship from PopSugar mid November. I don't know when the boxes ordered off NM's website will ship, but those who find a store carrying them will get them before subscribers.


Ah, ok! I missed that part!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm. The spoiler item reminds me too much of the Resort box. It's quite a similar style, and it's hard to tell the quality from the photo. I was hoping for a home-related spoiler like last year's.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 30, 2014)

I was hoping for the big ticket item to be a home item more like last years box.


----------



## camel11 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks exactly line the all leather version of the resort box clutch. It's nice if you use clutches.... not enticing for me, luckily!


----------



## sylarana (Oct 30, 2014)

Yep. It looks like much better quality (but that isn't saying a lot). I already have 2 of the resort clutches .. both with errors .. but I certainly don't need a third even if nicer. So that gives me 100 for the LE and 150 for a nice wallet.


----------



## sylarana (Oct 30, 2014)

Cause since I just saved 250 .. that money needs to be spend. Not sure my husband Will follow this logic.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish that PS would do a LE home edition box...


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 30, 2014)

That's more of what I was hoping for, a home edition. I loved last year's palette but really loved the home items. Maybe I'm all "clutched" and "makeupped" out. Lol. Well maybe the rest of the box will be fabulous!


----------



## lulustarr (Oct 30, 2014)

I am on the fence here. I like clutches, but my make up bags (full of gloss, mascara and aromatherapy items) require a tote or satchel most days. I do need to learn to downsize and be cute on dates and love that clutch. I thought I was done with Popsugar boxes after October's barf-worthiness (IMHO). I might splurge once on this box .


----------



## lulustarr (Oct 30, 2014)

lulustarr said:


> I am on the fence here. I like clutches, but my make up bags (full of gloss, mascara and aromatherapy items) require a tote or satchel most days. I do need to learn to downsize and be cute on dates and love that clutch. I thought I was done with Popsugar boxes after October's barf-worthiness (IMHO). I might splurge once on this box .


Hmmm. I may need to reconsider. I am seeing pics of people holding the clutch and it looks like a big pencil sac. Maybe they are not holding it properly.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if there would be any variations of this clutch? Just browsed the NM site and there are 2 other Clare V's valued @$220. A spotted white/black, and a dot print.


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am really glad I did not take the plunge on this box, given the clutch spoiler!  I have several clutches from other subs (can't recall when I last actually purchased one) and I never really use them.  Now, if PS were to release another, more enticing spoiler...


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 30, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Did it say somewhere that Neiman Marcus was going to be selling them before they're sent out to subscribers?


When you order, it actually says the box ARRIVES mid November. So, hopefully they start to ship next week, but who knows.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (Oct 30, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm not so sure about this spoiler-- unfortunately, it doesn't make me want to run &amp; order... Maybe that's a good thing.. Lol! So the retail value of the spoiler is $220 which means there's still $405 left in value. We should know all the products in a week, once neimans starts selling in store.


It scares me that this is 1/3 of the boxes value. I haven't ordered yet bc I keep thinking of the amazingness I could buy with $250 but I'm so tempted!! After this spoiler I'm definitely kind of happy with my decision.

Don't you think they would show the best item or close to the best? If this is the best item, I don't want it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh man that spoiler makes me really consider buying this box, but I have a Clare V clutch from when they ran that contest 2(?) years ago. I don't use it a ton but I luv blue!


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Oct 30, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> When you order, it actually says the box ARRIVES mid November. So, hopefully they start to ship next week, but who knows.


I contacted them asking and they said they will ship mid November.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Whew!  Glad I passed on this box before I saw a spoiler.  I am not a clutch type person so if this is the best of the box, I'm happy to save my money for the LE holiday box and some other sub holiday box.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Oct 31, 2014)

jebest said:


> Dang, I should have just waited for a spoiler before I bought. I don't use clutches ever, I do however use wallets but this clutch is just a sack, no pockets or organizing. Does anyone know if you can cancel and get a refund? As long as it's before it ships? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Thanks for posting the spoiler!


E-mail them and see if you can cancel. I did this with the Fall LE box, I had buyer’s remorse. So I e-mailed them and said I had to cancel and they did and refunded my card right away (this was of course before my box had shipped...and this was before the whole website debacle).


----------



## sophisticate (Oct 31, 2014)

Saw the spoiler... glad I did not order. Last year's NM box was meh... this one even more so.

Sorry, but I HATE clutches. Having only one hand free makes me so.. uncomfortable. I hate holding things.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey hey... I'm pretty bummed too. Buttttt.... i think it will be okay in the end. I too thought that they would probably put the best item out as a spoiler but maybe they won't because there may be some box left over after people buy them and see that it's good ? I hope so. I was flipping through the Neiman Marcus holiday edition catalog and there are some pretty good gifts in there that are under 50 bucks even so I'm sure there might be a couple other good things probably something for $100 maybe two things $100 and the rest some cheaper stuff like a candle in something I know its a gamble but still fun... hang in there ladies!!!


----------



## pbpink (Oct 31, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Hmm. The spoiler item reminds me too much of the Resort box. It's quite a similar style, and it's hard to tell the quality from the photo. I was hoping for a home-related spoiler like last year's.



ohhhhhhh no! NOTHING like resort bag! claire V is really, really nice, they are actually pretty big and fold over...it is her signature style, there are no pockets inside - i've actually wanted to try one of her bags for quite some time, i am pretty excited I hope there are different colors but am happy with spoiler....

her website:

http://www.clarev.com/products/foldover-clutch#Cobalt-FOC


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 31, 2014)

MyMonthlyObsessions said:


> It scares me that this is 1/3 of the boxes value. I haven't ordered yet bc I keep thinking of the amazingness I could buy with $250 but I'm so tempted!! After this spoiler I'm definitely kind of happy with my decision.
> 
> Don't you think they would show the best item or close to the best? If this is the best item, I don't want it.


Don't Fret Chica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there's still over $400 in value left. They don't nesessary show the best item-- I think for the summer LE box they showed the tarte set. The more I look at the clutch, the more I do like it-- it's definitely Classic &amp; Timeless...


----------



## pbpink (Oct 31, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Don't Fret Chica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there's still over $400 in value left. They don't nesessary show the best item-- I think for the summer LE box they showed the tarte set. The more I look at the clutch, the more I do like it-- it's definitely Classic &amp; Timeless...


it most definatly is and she is a US based company and all of the bags are made in LA

her clutches are often in magazines + are big in fashion world, this clutch is nothing like the ones we have rec'd in PS LE boxes, promise!! 

she even has a service that you can have your bag monogramed but i am pretty sure you need to order direct from her shops


----------



## jebest (Oct 31, 2014)

I sent an email to cancel the box, hopefully they actually do it. I just have no use for a clutch and I am already getting 2 boxes from Quarterly, so I really shouldn't be spending the money. We will see if they get to it in a timely enough manner to cancel before it ships lol


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

Countrygypsy90 said:


> I contacted them asking and they said they will ship mid November.


We're teaming up again with Neiman Marcus to bring you the ultimate luxurious collection of gifts to give and receive this season. Neiman Marcus Fashion Director Ken Downing and POPSUGAR Editor in Chief Lisa Sugar have curated their favorite items to help you celebrate the most special year yet!
Limited quantities available. Box arrives mid-November.

I totally believe you, but this is what they have posted when you order. I guess they lied again.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 31, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I really want the grey/white chevron throw from last year but it's sold out on NM's site.  I'm still tempted to get the blue or the navy one -- They're now down to 72.75 on their site (extra 25% off since the last time I looked -- good thru Monday).
> 
> But...  I don't need a throw.  Ever.  LOL -- well stocked here.


I'm sad I didn't order this when it was 72.75.  I loved the navy and white and wanted one, but the extra 25% is gone.  Hopefully someday they will do that again.  

As for the spoiler... I don't need that clutch, so I guess I get to save $250.  At another point in life I would have loved it, but not now.


----------



## phanne (Oct 31, 2014)

Personally, as far as special edition boxes go, (I've only gotten 3 - resort, summer and fall), I have been pleased with the contents. Would I have spent $100 on the 2-3 items I use in each box? No, but I feel that the surprise and fun of opening the box and actually finding things I really like, make it worth it. I never would have known or sought out to buy any of these things without the box. Now, everyone's tastes are diferent and maybe my thinking is warped, but I have seen spoilers and gotten so pissed, but when I actually have it all in my hands, I'm always pleasantly surprised. I rarely carry clutches, but I have repurposed both of the previous clutches from these boxes in other ways and have used them enough times that justify the $100 I've spent, along with the other items. And I may be the only one who loved the Fall box. To me, that was the best value of the special edition boxes I've gotten so far, because I can wear hats and loved the quality of it and I loved how light that scarf was. I love how in some lights it looks like a black scarf and others the blue really shines. So this spoiler isn't making me fall out of my chair in excitement, but I know it will be used and looks really well made.

As far as Popsugar as a company is concerned, I have been and continue to be pissed for buying a year upfront while every one else is getting $10 off coupons, sometimes with gifts, every month. And I wasn't part of the shipping fiasco that was this month. I do feel they handled it poorly, but for how they have handled my complaints in the past regarding the year subscription, I'm not surprised. But at the end of the day, I wish I knew how to quit you Popsugar!


----------



## jiblet (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't know about this box ladies. I'm not tempted by the spoiler in the least. $250 is a lot for a box of who knows...Especially after the October box mess. I feel like I'll be suffering from a serious case of FOMO if I do not purchase. UGH!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish I liked the sample clutch color better! It doesn't seem very "winter" to me. I like most of the other colors in that pic above better than the one PS sent as a spoiler pic. I would totally pull the trigger if it looked more like something I'd want to carry around in the winter, because I've wanted one of her bags for a while.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually there are a few more in NM site!. Love the black/silver...more Holiday looking to me anyway :wub:  YES please! There's also a pink/tan. No porfavor!! :drive:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 31, 2014)

For anyone curious, this is what my clutch looks like, it's def more spring/summer though.  It's the kelly green basket weave style.  There are better pictures online if you google it.










It's SUPER roomy unfolded it could almost double as a iPad tote, I wouldn't say this item is limited to being used as a clutch only.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah maybe it's the colors of the clutch that look so similar to our other fold over. I mean that horrible blue canvas bag is really just another makeup holder for me. Just not my style I guess.

I bought the nm box since I didn't get last years. I'm feeling the same pressure. With the first look at the clutch im hoping I didn't get a poor box. Nothing could be worse than gifting that Christmas box last year, so I'm hoping to get over the clutch and keep fingers crossed for another few great items. Pleeeeeeease popsugar!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for clutch photos!!!


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 31, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> For anyone curious, this is what my clutch looks like, it's def more spring/summer though. It's the kelly green basket weave style. There are better pictures online if you google it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that green woven foldover clutch is gorgeous! Serious envy over here. Lol!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 31, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Wow that green woven foldover clutch is gorgeous! Serious envy over here. Lol!


I agree, what a beautiful clutch.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 1, 2014)

So last year's box appeared to be heavily home themed with a beauty item tossed in I wonder if this year's will be the opposite fashion/beauty themed, with a home item tossed in.  I could see wanting to curate a completely different box from last year and I m super excited to see what in it.  The spoiler is interesting I don't think  I d buy that clutch for myself but I can definitely see myself using it.  Sometimes I like to put a smaller clutch/ bag inside my larger totes to make switching bags super easy it s also nice if I decide to go out after work and don't want to lug a big tote.  Just take the essentials in the clutch and lock my purse in my office till the next day.

So here is my wish list for this box:

*Clutch - since we know its in there might as well get excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Jewelry- would love a statement necklace or earrings 

*Some delicious gourmet chocolates, amazing macarons  or hot coco mixes

*an awesome palette - I would love something like this http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bobbi-Brown-LIMITED-EDITION-Deluxe-Lip-Eye-Palette-Palettes-Sets/prod175350135_cat11250748__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat11250748%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod175350135&amp;cmCat=product

*some kind of barware/glassware

* some kind of luxe skin treatment 

* a fancy stationary set

*pretty throw pillows

*maybe some cashmere gloves ( I d actually love some leather gloves but those usually run by size)

*jewelry box 

*a neat little tech thing

On a side note does anyone know if they make foundation palettes, I know they make concealer ones.  I feel like I always need to blend colors together to get it just right I d love a nice quality foundation palette.

Bring on the wish lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 1, 2014)

pbpink said:


> ohhhhhhh no! NOTHING like resort bag! claire V is really, really nice, they are actually pretty big and fold over...it is her signature style, there are no pockets inside - i've actually wanted to try one of her bags for quite some time, i am pretty excited I hope there are different colors but am happy with spoiler....
> 
> her website:
> 
> ...


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 2, 2014)

I liked last years box and have been using the plates and throw ever since I got them. I was so certain I wasn't going to get this one .. And then came the moment of weakness!! After the spoiler I wish I had waited a couple more days before taking the plunge!!


----------



## jebest (Nov 2, 2014)

I emailed to cancel, but still have not heard back from them. So we will see what happens. Idk what there response time is yet, it's certainly not 24 or even 48 hours lol


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi ladies! Does anyone know when we find out which Neiman Marcus stores will carry the boxes? Is it posted somewhere?


----------



## Weebs (Nov 2, 2014)

kwhitteberry said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know when we find out which Neiman Marcus stores will carry the boxes? Is it posted somewhere?


No list yet but the link below states it will be available in special popup stores and online at http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Love-to-Give/cat51760743_cat8900735/c.cat

http://www.wfsb.com/story/26854386/neiman-marcus-partners-with-popsugar-for-second-annual-holiday-edition-must-have-luxury-box


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 2, 2014)

I looked at "my location" on the neiman Marcus site &amp; looked under my store events. My location listed the "love to give" event so I'm hoping that means the box will be there.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 3, 2014)

Alrighty. Who is buying a box at the store to share spoilers w us?!


----------



## jebest (Nov 3, 2014)

When does this box ship? I can find anywhere, other then mid November. It should be shipping soon then right?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

I know this is going to be crossing over multiple categories, but I wish something would ship already! This Neiman box is already paid for, and folks who are lucky enough to be near one of those specialty shops will have it in their hands on Wednesday, which I am not sure if I feel is totally fair since PS already has my money, and I feel they should have shipped these before making the ones in stores available. The Nina Quarterly box seems to be on permanent shipping hold, since those shipping times keep changing. And now the PS monthly box is starting the same for me as it did last month, it looks like my card was charged on my subscription page on their page, but nothing is showing on my credit card. C'mon box people, get it together, we want our treasures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm thinking it'll be faster for someone to buy one in person at the store then post spoilers. I'd go if I lived close. Even to take them at the store


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 3, 2014)

If I decide to buy a box on Wednesday- I'll for sure post spoilers right away for you ladies. I'm just not 100% sold on the NM box right now-- I'll keep u posted


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2014)

I won't be going to the mall until Thursday. Hopefully someone post the contents on Wednesday so I can decide if I need to go to Fashion Valley or not. It does not take much longer to get there than my local mall but the parking situation can be terrible.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not far from the Palo Alto NM but I already foolishly paid for the PS one. I should have waited a bit and I would have just bought one in person on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## jebest (Nov 3, 2014)

I looked at my fedex and this shipped out today, from Gilroy CA. Weighing 9.1 lbs.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> I looked at my fedex and this shipped out today, from Gilroy CA. Weighing 9.1 lbs.


Your Neiman Box?  Eeeek that's exciting.  Hopefully we all get them super fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 3, 2014)

Well it doesn't say which one, so I am just assuming lol


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> Well it doesn't say which one, so I am just assuming lol


hmmmm a clutch certainly doesn't weigh 9 lbs I wonder what the in the world is in that box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> I looked at my fedex and this shipped out today, from Gilroy CA. Weighing 9.1 lbs.


Maybe you can help me. I signed up for the FedEx tracking during the PS debacle. My packages don't show up, I can't seem to figure it out. I have no problem with USPS, and UPS sends notification, but FedEx not so much. I wish the back door tracking worked like before the update, but the sub number doesn't work anymore. So, where does this shipment info post after you have a FedEx account? Thanks in advance. Glad your package initiated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Nov 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Maybe you can help me. I signed up for the FedEx tracking during the PS debacle.


Try this link: https://www.fedex.com/fedextracking/

Mine has initiated as well, unless my monthly box initiated from CA this time for some reason.


----------



## jebest (Nov 3, 2014)

It doesn't work on the mobile site for me, I always have to go to full site. You sign In go to shipping, and it's labeled Advanced tracking, it takes a moment to show up for me, at first it says zero shipping but then it loads.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> It doesn't work on the mobile site for me, I always have to go to full site. You sign In go to shipping, and it's labeled Advanced tracking, it takes a moment to show up for me, at first it says zero shipping but then it loads.


Thank you for your help! Mine has initiated as well. Thanks for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

phanne said:


> Try this link: https://www.fedex.com/fedextracking/
> 
> Mine has initiated as well, unless my monthly box initiated from CA this time for some reason.


Thanks for the help. It has initiated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ooooh exciting! I wasn't expecting shipping until next week sometime.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine says 13.6lbs! And my monthly box didn't charge to my credit card yet. So, I assume this is the Neiman box.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Mine says 13.6lbs! And my monthly box didn't charge to my credit card yet. So, I assume this is the Neiman box.


Hmmm there must be some kind of heavy home good in there.  I d love a nice vase or wine glasses (but wine glasses aren't really heavy are they?) I m so excited it looks like boxes might be moving, I wish they were shipping from ny I get my boxes much faster when it ships from the east coast.  Oh well get here quick box!


----------



## jebest (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmmm.. you think the monthly box would weigh 9?? That's seems heavy lol


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

jebest said:


> Hmmm.. you think the monthly box would weigh 9?? That's seems heavy lol


That would be one heck of a book lol.  I ve heard the weights are off sometimes I bet they both are neiman boxes, maybe be it weighs 10.5 lbs lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> That would be one heck of a book lol.  I ve heard the weights are off sometimes I bet they both are neiman boxes, maybe be it weighs 10.5 lbs lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


According to Amazon, the cookbook weighs 2.7 pounds so yeah, likelier that the Neiman Marcus box is the 9-13.6 lb one. I didn't get it but excited to see what's in it (which will be posted online at Neiman Marcus on Wednesday)!!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Is Neiman Marcus going to advertise what's in it or will it be a surprise box there too?  I don't know how I feel about them selling I m kinda torn lol


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 3, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Is Neiman Marcus going to advertise what's in it or will it be a surprise box there too?  I don't know how I feel about them selling I m kinda torn lol


I think they'll likely show the contents online since the box will be available in stores as well


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm I m kinda surprised pop sugar would allow that, interesting I m curious to see how it works being sold in a store and on a different website.  I m also surprised they are still available considering how quickly it sold out last year.  I d love to know how many more (if any) boxes they have available this year.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

As of this morning, "the package" is at the Sacramento sort facility. It isn't due to arrive though until Friday the 14th, so that means probably Wednesday the 12th. Hopefully, we'll see spoilers from one of you lucky ladies who can buy it tomorrow at a store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so curious to see if these will be for sale just online at NM or in store.  It seems like they'd end up a mess with people digging through the boxes, but maybe they are somehow sealed??


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the boxes will be a surprise in the store too. That's the premise of popsugar.

Maybe they are sending us fancy rocks!

Kidding. Kidding

13 lbs is a whopper. What did last years box weigh w the plates and blanket and candle. It had to be up there.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> If I decide to buy a box on Wednesday- I'll for sure post spoilers right away for you ladies. I'm just not 100% sold on the NM box right now-- I'll keep u posted


Did we tell you how awesome we think you are?!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

There is a Neimen marcus last call closer to me. I would go get it if I thought I could get one. at least take a shot at photos


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

Last year's box was almost 17 lbs, given that mine is only showing at 9 lbs. I have not a clue, 4 lbs is a huge difference between boxes. Guess we will have to see what everyone else's shows up as in tracking.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> Last year's box was almost 17 lbs, given that mine is only showing at 9 lbs. I have not a clue, 4 lbs is a huge difference between boxes. Guess we will have to see what everyone else's shows up as in tracking.


Could that be your monthly box? I know that my 13.6 box is not a monthly, because my monthly still hasn't charged on my card yet, but my Neiman box charged right away. It could be an error, but that is a big difference.


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

Just have to wait and see what everyone else's weighs, plus what the monthly ends up weighing, my Neiman was charged right away ad well.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> Just have to wait and see what everyone else's weighs, plus what the monthly ends up weighing, my Neiman was charged right away ad well.


I'm a little surprised nobody else has posted a weight yet. I would assume more than ours have shipped. Oh the anticipation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 4, 2014)

I remember in the past, there were people whose boxes were showing weights well above the actual weight (I think this happened with some of the SE boxes).  If most people are showing a weight of 9 pounds, I'm guessing that might be more along the lines of what the box actually weighs.  

Still though. . .even at 9 pounds, there could be a lot of good stuff.  The Clare pouch can't weigh much at all, so that leaves a good 8.5 pounds for other things.  I haven't ordered the box and sadly, I don't think I can afford it this year.  But I hope everyone finds lots and lots of beautiful high end products in their box!  I can't wait to see what you all get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 4, 2014)

Mine shipped out of Gilroy yesterday with a weight of 13.6 lbs. and estimated delivery of 11/13.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Nov 4, 2014)

My label has been created and it is 9.1 pounds / 4.13 kg and is shipping from Gilroy, CA.  The monthly boxes I get usually ship from NY.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a picture of all the box contents for you ladies-- I made the trip to neimans just to take a picture bc I You guys. How do I post spoiler photo from my iPhone-/ I haven't done it on new system


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I have a picture of all the box contents for you ladies-- I made the trip to neimans just to take a picture bc I You guys. How do I post spoiler photo from my iPhone-/ I haven't done it on new system


Ah, I don't know.  Maybe post and tell people not to look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I have a picture of all the box contents for you ladies-- I made the trip to neimans just to take a picture bc I You guys. How do I post spoiler photo from my iPhone-/ I haven't done it on new system


So people will be able to open boxes?  As someone said, can only imagine a bunch of people searching for the color/style they want. lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

Spoiler Alert!!! DONT LOOK AT MY NEXT POST IF YOU WANT TO BE SURPRISED!!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I have a picture of all the box contents for you ladies-- I made the trip to neimans just to take a picture bc I You guys. How do I post spoiler photo from my iPhone-/ I haven't done it on new system


Yay! Thank you. So was it on display with all the contents showing or was it something that you had to open to see what was in it? I am happy they are already out in stores, I thought it would not be until tomorrow.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

Where is the pic? Thanks mishmish!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

They had about 6 boxes - &amp; it showed the phamplet &amp; all the items on display


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh! Time zone difference. Yay!!!! You gals are rock stars


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 4, 2014)

I've gotta say... I'm glad I didn't order it. XD And thank you @Shauna99 for the photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 4, 2014)

Everything is very nice...but I am happy with my decision to not buy. I have wonderful alternatives to each of those items already, and although it would be fun to try to new fancy items, I will happily live with my $250 to spend elsewhere. 

Thank you so much @@Shauna999 for posting!!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting! The only thing I'd want from that box is the food item ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. so no regrets for not getting this one.

I feel like this is vastly inferior to last year's ...


----------



## wadedl (Nov 4, 2014)

I may purchase to split into gifts for Christmas.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 4, 2014)

The regift value seems decent. Fountain of youth. Ehh


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999.. That was so nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

last years was definitely better. hopefully some gifts out of this.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Shauna999, thanks for doing that. Very cool of you. Except now I have buyers remorse, hahaha! It's a nice box, and will get used, but I think it kind of pales to last year IMHO. I really, really, thought, and hoped, there would be a beautiful piece of jewelry. Oh well.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the pic!!

So glad I didn't buy....nothing is standing out to me, and I would've been pissed if I spent $250 on this. You can get similar items for a fraction of the cost elsewhere.

But I hope the people who did shell out the money like it or are able to gift or resell things!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Shauna999, thanks for doing that. Very cool of you. Except now I have buyers remorse, hahaha! It's a nice box, and will get used, but I think it kind of pales to last year IMHO. I really, really, thought, and hoped, there would be a beautiful piece of jewelry. Oh well. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> They had about 6 boxes - &amp; it showed the phamplet &amp; all the items on display


You are AWESOME!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> They had about 6 boxes - &amp; it showed the phamplet &amp; all the items on display


Thank you!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers! Last year's was definitely better. I wish the picture frame was a little more exciting and I also wish there was some kind of hat, scarf, or gloves or something. I love the Missoni candle and I'll definitely take the hot chocolate. The makeup could have been more fun, but I'll use them.

I just feel like this box is super boring!


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 4, 2014)

So glad I didn't buy it!  Thanks for the spoilers!

Definitely not worth $250.  We just got a picture frame in last month's regular PS box so that seems really lame.  And how many clutches do we need?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 4, 2014)

I actually really like this box much more than I expected to. I’d use everything in it. I’m not tempted to buy it though; the curation is just too bland. 

Editing to add: I got that chocolate as a gift last year and it's amazing. It's great sprinkled over ice cream.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 4, 2014)

I did a breakdown with links and prices:
~Clare V Foldover Leather Clutch ($220)

~Swing Design Mia Glass Storage Box ($40) (I am guessing this is the medium size, the large box is $55)
~Missoni Home by Apothia Candle ($88)
~Monica Rich Kosann Cream Enamel Frame ($100)
~Maribelle Aztec Hot Chocolate Tin ($26)
~Chantecaille Brillant Gloss ($33) &amp; Supreme Clis Mascara ($52)
~Lancer, The Method: Nourish ($125)


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 4, 2014)

I was never considering this box since 250 $ is way out of my budget. I think the Nina Garcia Quarterly 2 was much better and it was only 100 $. One of the few boxes I regret not buying.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 4, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I did a breakdown will links and prices:
> 
> ~Clare V Foldover Leather Clutch ($220)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoilers and break down.  Everything looks beautiful.  I gotta tell ya that Masacra better be like made of gold for $52 lol.  The only problem with some of these items is I hope I don't love them too much because I ll never replace them (I ll never spend that out of pocket for a mascara or a candle, even though that candle is GORGEOUS)  Excited for the box definitely a fun treat!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 4, 2014)

What else was included in their gift event? I know the PopSugar box was just one of the things. I can't wait to see it all!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> What else was included in their gift event? I know the PopSugar box was just one of the things. I can't wait to see it all!


I thought the event is set for tomorrow, why did they reveal it a day early?


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing!!! I am just going to say it, I absolutely hate this box. They wouldn't return it, and I so so wish I would have waited. I mean an $88 candle?? A $100 picture frame?? Ahhhhh I hate it lol Big regrets coming from me.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> What else was included in their gift event? I know the PopSugar box was just one of the things. I can't wait to see it all!


oh i get what you mean, the 50 presents? last year i loved the items they picked and was able to get a few after christmas i think for 75% off, i love my big cookie jar!

i would have gone today but i thought it was tomorrow, Nov 5th or did i get the date wrong?

thanks for pics!

i am happy as i have wanted that missoni candle since it came out and a claire V clutch so it's less that what i would have paid retail and i am quite happy with colors of bag! so there are no variations?

i've heard the mascara is crazy good but i have 100 mascaras from samples + buying yet i don't even sub to any other boxes


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I thought the event was tomorrow, why did they reveal it a day early?


ok so i'm not crazy! i read tomorrow as well, i would have run there today for y'all if i had known!

 but thankfully shaun a rocks!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!!! I am just going to say it, I absolutely hate this box. They wouldn't return it, and I so so wish I would have waited. I mean an $88 candle?? A $100 picture frame?? Ahhhhh I hate it lol Big regrets coming from me.


PS would not return it? 

i want to buy mine at NM as 10% ($25 goes to charity!)

plus i would just rather buy from NM! i wonder what i could do or say to PS?

they did just send my PS for SEPT and btw it was missing the brownie! haha!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

AT LEAST WE FINALLY DID NOT GET A SCARF!

wahooooooo!

haha!


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> PS would not return it?
> 
> i want to buy mine at NM as 10% ($25 goes to charity!)
> 
> ...


Nope sent them email Friday morning to cancel before it ships, and well they completely ignored me. Never responded except for the auto response.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

There are too many people to quote or agree with but wow, I now have MAJOR buyers remorse. An $88 candle? A $100 picture frame? A mirrored jewely box? Are they joking? I don't even think this stuff is giftable unless you keep the price tags on! I'm all for luxury but this is ridiculous. Last years box was far superior. This box is terrible. Can't believe I spent 250.00 on it.

But sincerely, thanks so much for taking the time to post the pics. I know you went out of your way to do it!!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so glad I skipped on this one.  I was almost going to pull the trigger because I was super sad I missed out on last years box but once I saw the clutch, I knew it wasn't for me.  Now that I see the rest of it, I'm so happy I saved my $250 for something else!  Whew!  Thanks for the spoilers!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!!! I am just going to say it, I absolutely hate this box. They wouldn't return it, and I so so wish I would have waited. I mean an $88 candle?? A $100 picture frame?? Ahhhhh I hate it lol Big regrets coming from me.


I hate this box too! That candle and picture frame are completely ridiculous. An $88.00 candle vs $99.00 plates? A !100.00 frame vs $125.00 throw??? Seriously??


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!!! I am just going to say it, I absolutely hate this box. They wouldn't return it, and I so so wish I would have waited. I mean an $88 candle?? A $100 picture frame?? Ahhhhh I hate it lol Big regrets coming from me.


I hate this box too! That candle and picture frame are completely ridiculous. An $88.00 candle vs $99.00 plates? A !100.00 frame vs $125.00 throw??? Seriously??


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

The event even notes on nm site that it starts on the 5th but my store had everything out!! They had a bunch of different sets-- I remember seeing a Kiel's set, ken downing candle, johnathon adler item etc. Honestly I was looking everywhere for the box that I didn't pay attention to everything else..lol! I, too am disappointed in the contents. I thought I was going to buy one but I just wasn't excited. Maybe I was expecting too much? I do love the clutch &amp; Im hoping to trade for one. The items are really luxurious... Everything really is beautiful. The frame &amp; the candle are sooooo nice &amp; would make great gifts too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 4, 2014)

The box is nice... it just not as nice as last years.


----------



## MyBoxAddiction (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks so much for the spoiler!! 

I just got married, and these are all items I would gladly get as wedding gifts, but definitely not anything I would want to buy for myself! I'm happy I saved the $250 for something else. *phew*. I'd be afraid to burn a $88 candle!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 4, 2014)

Sometimes you find is not the right kind of beautiful you were hoping for... but still beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 4, 2014)

I was waiting for the reveal AND if I liked it I was then planning on purchasing it at NM, as the last few LE boxes have been complete letdowns. Due to PS's recent site issues I didn't want to risk any double charges of 250$ by buying it through them. Seeing the contents today I'm not going to purchase this box at all. It pales when compared to last year's NM box and there's nothing with that Wow Factor PS constantly implies they have.

Thanks @@Shauna999 for posting the pics!


----------



## eas00 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so happy I did not purchase this box. I purchased last years and really haven't used much of it but I know I will when I get my own place so I was ok with that. Money has been a little tight and with MSA 02 shipping this month and ordering Novembers Must Have box with coupon I did not have $250 to spend on a box that I might not like. I was so proud of myself for resisting this box and now I am so relieved. I would have been so upset with myself if I got this. I think the values are a little ridiculous. I know sometimes you get what you pay for or whatever but with those prices I don't think so. I hope those of you who ordered it love it and for those who ordered and are disappointed I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## phanne (Nov 4, 2014)

Not very exciting. I hope I love the clutch so much that it will be like the rest of the box was a gift with purchase.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with what others have said. . I think what it's really missing is a beautiful piece of jewelry!  I think I'd rather have a $200 quality jewelry item vs. the candle and picture frame.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

or without the clutch. i would like the clutch if it was another color. I bought two boxes :/


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> The event even notes on nm site that it starts on the 5th but my store had everything out!! They had a bunch of different sets-- I remember seeing a Kiel's set, ken downing candle, johnathon adler item etc. Honestly I was looking everywhere for the box that I didn't pay attention to everything else..lol! I, too am disappointed in the contents. I thought I was going to buy one but I just wasn't excited. Maybe I was expecting too much? I do love the clutch &amp; Im hoping to trade for one. The items are really luxurious... Everything really is beautiful. The frame &amp; the candle are sooooo nice &amp; would make great gifts too.


i have NM right here as in a minute away, i wonder if it was out there too! were they all the exact same colored clutches, no variations?

i totally see how compared to last year that it is different but i still think it is quite nice - i love my blanket from last year and was wondering what they could do to top that (at least for me as i love the thing!) i do think not having a jewelry item is again the biggest problem, it was the same way with the fall LE box i think...

people may like it better in person, i have seen both the clutch and the candle and they are really,

really very pretty - i have wanted to buy the candle but it was so crazy expensive, I never did and have checked for a sale on them but it never found a sale! 

i wonder how many boxes they made? although they could probably make a lot at NM as if it does not sell they could put back as essentially it is curated items from around the store just placed in a box!

perhaps a chance, it will go on sale after the holidays?!? i know last year i bought a lot of the gift event items on sale and there were plenty left, once they sale started the items flew off the shelf but who knows if this will be included....also, NM often does promotions like $50 off $150 perhaps there is a chance it could be included? might be wishful thinking as they seem to have more + more exclusions but who knows!

if anyone used an amex card and REALLY does not want this box, amex does allow 90 days to return items for any reason - it does not have to be defective or anything, you can simply say you changed your mind - try the number on your card as there are certain amounts they allow based on which card and per year.......BTW, you can do this with anything not just PS but i know there is a limit but I am not sure as I have never used it but I will be using the perk for my new iPhone which has been a nightmare!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

Im not really sure about variations because they just had the 1 box of items on display. There was about 6 of the PS LE black boxes out on a display-each box had a bow around them so the box is sealed for the most part. I think the bow will deter people from opening. When looking at the book, it did not state anywhere that they're variations.

I know, I'm kinda wondering how long my store has had these boxes out for.. When I called today the lady was like "of course you can buy one today", I thought I was being sneaky ..lol!!

I'll definitely keep my eyes open for promos-- the items are beautiful &amp; I luv the clutch.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2014)

This box is nice but I'm glad I skipped. It seems like a box I'd gift an older female relative (like 50-plus) if I had more money. The items seem very safe. I think that a better color clutch and a jewelry item would help this box out a lot.

If you want to try the gloss, the birchbox vanity affair has one and it's $98 for that box and has lots of items I'd probably use more.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 4, 2014)

Is this a JOKE??? SOOOOOOOOOO disipointed.. as others stated I can't gift unless I leave price tags on... so sad..


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 4, 2014)

I m very curious about the scents of the candles.  On the Neiman Marcus website one of those candles is described as :the intoxicating fragrance of rich Tuscan soil, with the unforgettable scent of yellow Helichrysum flowers, wild thyme, and Italian sun spiritually embraced in deep earthy notes of oak moss and patchouli. Umm the $88 candle smells like intoxicating dirt lol  That made me chuckle, its probably a lovely smell but I cannot even begin to fathom it.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 4, 2014)

I was deterred from buying after seeing the clutch spoiler. Beautiful, just does not say Holiday season for me. Still was waiting for tomorrow hoping for variations. Oh well...everything else I would have been happy with, but the highest ticket item needed to WAOW me, and it just didn't...so I'm out! :drive:


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 4, 2014)

I was honestly shocked at the amount of people that jumped at the chance to buy this box.  For me, Popsugar has been in a rapid decline over the last year and I NEVER would have dropped money on this.  I feel like people keep hoping PopSugar will "make it up to them" for bad past boxes.  I think that's just the way PopSugar is now.  They know they can take your money, and will, and have no desire to "make it up to you."  

I'm so happy I didn't get this box, but after the terrible "Fall" box and awful October, I'll be telling PopSugar how I feel about them with not spending my money on them going forward (after my subscription runs out).  Good luck to you who keep hoping PopSugar will do better!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree to some extent. Though I feel like the monthly boxes have actually gotten better lately. Still, the contents of this one makes me wonder if I should really but the holiday LE one. Though I did like all the LE ones .. only wished I lived in a climate where I can actually use the hat &amp; scarves from past ones.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you so much to @Shauna999 for posting the photo!  I was close to purchasing due to FOMO since I missed last year's box, but now I am really relieved I didn't spend that much $ for products I am not super excited about!


----------



## MET (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't help but think of the old saying "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me" except that in my case it's fool me 3x (Resort, Summer, Fall).  I should have waited but my faulty logic convinced me that this would be THE good box; after all, they all couldn't be that bad.  I was wrong.  250% wrong.    Well at least my Secret Santa gifts will be nice.


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

It's just there is nothing I can use on a daily basis, last year's had the throw and plates, which are items that can be used frequently, also the jewelry dish was nice, plus a necklace. A picture frame, that looks boring as well.. you stick a photo in it and then done. . Ummm. The candle I could never burn, I mean it cost $88, it would feel wrong. Lol It is a boring box, and the mascara does not get great reviews so I don't have high hopes for the makeup items. The highest price item I could maybe get a little use out of, but I don't use clutches, however the color is not what I would want.I can say this, I am 100% sold on never ever buying another special box from them :/


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

MET said:


> I can't help but think of the old saying "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me" except that in my case it's fool me 3x (Resort, Summer, Fall).  I should have waited but my faulty logic convinced me that this would be THE good box; after all, they all couldn't be that bad.  I was wrong.  250% wrong.    Well at least my Secret Santa gifts will be nice.


i'll do secret santa with you! haha!

It would be great if the box came with a gift card to neiman marcus, perhaps one is hiding some where under a tissue piece? 

I will go tomm to look and see if any variations........


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 4, 2014)

MET said:


> I can't help but think of the old saying "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me" except that in my case it's fool me 3x (Resort, Summer, Fall).  I should have waited but my faulty logic convinced me that this would be THE good box; after all, they all couldn't be that bad.  I was wrong.  250% wrong.    Well at least my Secret Santa gifts will be nice.


yeah, I am there w/ the resort, summer and fall (they were "ok" - not great). This one is ok.  But at $250... hmmm. I just wish I didnt buy 2.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 4, 2014)

I will buy a holiday LE box bc that one was great for me but nothing over $100 after this last two years of NM. I'm using the fall LE lipstick a lot and am about to break out the hat so that one is okay for me. Wore the scarf and it looked nice. But I feel for people who had high expectations for this box and are sad. You know people really do like the items when they have them most of the time. I hope that happens here.

I totally agree that I'd be scared to burn an $88 candle. I can't burn the ones that look like little beehives or Christmas trees either bc I don't want to "hurt" them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> It's just there is nothing I can use on a daily basis, last year's had the throw and plates, which are items that can be used frequently, also the jewelry dish was nice, plus a necklace. A picture frame, that looks boring as well.. you stick a photo in it and then done. . Ummm. The candle I could never burn, I mean it cost $88, it would feel wrong. Lol It is a boring box, and the mascara does not get great reviews so I don't have high hopes for the makeup items. The highest price item I could maybe get a little use out of, but I don't use clutches, however the color is not what I would want.I can say this, I am 100% sold on never ever buying another special box from them :/


it is boring......it needs a sparkle, bling, jewelry.....

well i can def assure you that the candle will last longer than bath + bodyworks, my trick or treat and marshmallow fireside candles went poof in 2 days! had no clue they burned so fast! 

i wonder if you can return the box or is it no return? can NM do that on just one item in their entire store? hmmmm........


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> It's just there is nothing I can use on a daily basis, last year's had the throw and plates, which are items that can be used frequently, also the jewelry dish was nice, plus a necklace. A picture frame, that looks boring as well.. you stick a photo in it and then done. . Ummm. The candle I could never burn, I mean it cost $88, it would feel wrong. Lol It is a boring box, and the mascara does not get great reviews so I don't have high hopes for the makeup items. The highest price item I could maybe get a little use out of, but I don't use clutches, however the color is not what I would want.I can say this, I am 100% sold on never ever buying another special box from them :/


I hope when everyone gets their boxes in hand they will enjoy the items a little more.  I think the candle is lovely and its not something I d ever buy myself but I ll be happy to have it dress up my apt.  I think the box will be beautiful on the vanity.  The picture frame will probably be the most expensive pic frame I ll ever own so might as well enjoy it.  I have actually been reading a lot about the Lancer skincare line (I have his book) so I m excited to try that (a little nervous I m going to fall in love with it though) and the make up again I d never spend that much but I m sure I ll use and love it, I can pretend to be rich and famous with the my fancy mascara lol. And I ve already warned the dude I have a fancy new clutch better have some fun date nights coming up lol I m happy with it I mean Neiman Marcus is full of super pricey yet gorgeous items so I can't say I m surprised.  When trying to fill a box to please the masses I bet it s hard to not get too taste specific.  I have a feeling everything will be gorgeous and the pics don't do it justice.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> I will buy a holiday LE box bc that one was great for me but nothing over $100 after this last two years of NM. I'm using the fall LE lipstick a lot and am about to break out the hat so that one is okay for me. Wore the scarf and it looked nice. But I feel for people who had high expectations for this box and are sad. You know people really do like the items when they have them most of the time. I hope that happens here.
> 
> I totally agree that I'd be scared to burn an $88 candle. I can't burn the ones that look like little beehives or Christmas trees either bc I don't want to "hurt" them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


go ahead and enjoy it! it's like the same idea should that we only use the nice china at christmas? burn away, perhaps the scent will take you to Italy!!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> I hope when everyone gets their boxes in hand they will enjoy the items a little more.  I think the candle is lovely and its not something I d ever buy myself but I ll be happy to have it dress up my apt.  I think the box will be beautiful on the vanity.  The picture frame will probably be the most expensive pic frame I ll ever own so might as well enjoy it.  I have actually been reading a lot about the Lancer skincare line (I have his book) so I m excited to try that (a little nervous I m going to fall in love with it though) and the make up again I d never spend that much but I m sure I ll use and love it, I can pretend to be rich and famous with the my fancy mascara lol. And I ve already warned the dude I have a fancy new clutch better have some fun date nights coming up lol I m happy with it I mean Neiman Marcus is full of super pricey yet gorgeous items so I can't say I m surprised.  When trying to fill a box to please the masses I bet it s hard to not get too taste specific.  I have a feeling everything will be gorgeous and the pics don't do it justice.


what's the scoop on lancer skin care? I have a Lancer sample from a beauty event bag - would love to know about about them, is he a derma?

thx!!


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> They had about 6 boxes - &amp; it showed the phamplet &amp; all the items on display


@@Shauna999
Just do this: [ spoiler ]SPOILER pic [ /spoiler ] but without spaces before/after the brackets


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Shauna for the spoilers!!!! I am going to skip this one. Although I do love the Lancer products I received from glossybox. They are pretty wonderful!


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 4, 2014)

Seeing the spoiler for the LE Nieman's box sealed the deal for me to buy the Birchbox Vanity Affair box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just placed my order and with the 20% off code, got a great deal on products I'll definitely use!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> what's the scoop on lancer skin care? I have a Lancer sample from a beauty event bag - would love to know about about them, is he a derma?
> 
> thx!!


Yes Dr. Lancer is a dermatologist with a practice in Beverly Hills.  I started hearing about celebs talking about him recently and picked up his book but wasnt ready to splurge on his products so I am excited to try it (secretly I hope I hate it lol but I have a feeling I m going to have splurge).  His method is composed of 3 steps Polish, Cleanse , &amp; Nourish so we are getting the last step.  If anyone is interesting his book is called 

YOUNGER: THE BREAKTHROUGH ANTI-AGING METHOD FOR RADIANT SKINFor more info on Dr. Lancer and is method here is his website: http://www.lancerskincare.com/doctor-lancer-method

Hope that helped!


----------



## MET (Nov 4, 2014)

Just had an 80's moment with the song "Hey Mickey" - very silly I know. 

Oh PopSugar, you're so done

You're so done, you blow my mind, PopSugar, PopSugar

Oh PopSugar, you're so done

You're so done, you blow my mind, PopSugar, PopSugar

....

Oh PopSugar, what a pity, you don't understand

You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand

Oh PopSugar, you were so pretty, can't you understand

It's boxes like you, PopSugar

Ooh what you do PopSugar, do PopSugar

Don't break my wallet, PopSugar


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 4, 2014)

MET said:


> Just had an 80's moment with the song "Hey Mickey" - very silly I know.
> 
> Oh PopSugar, you're so done
> 
> ...


OMG... LMAO


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 4, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I really like the box. I guess it depends on what you are into. I'm a long time fan of Clare Vivier &amp; I adore anything Missoni. I'm excited to get the clutch, the candle I will not hesitate to burn &amp; when it is all gone, I'll have a chic little pen holder for my desk that I will love. I'm redoing my home office all in white with silver accents so that pop of color will be perfect. The box &amp; frame will also work for my desk or anywhere else in my home. The chocolate will make a nice gift. I would not pay retail for the candle or the frame, but at $31 per item, I'm happy.

I do wish they had included more home items or fashion instead of 3 beauty items &amp; I already have a fave skin cream (Creme Divine by L'Occitane). I do think last year's box was better curated &amp; more holiday themed, but I don't regret the box at all. I'm hopping when it's in my hands that I'll love the items even more.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> I was honestly shocked at the amount of people that jumped at the chance to buy this box. For me, Popsugar has been in a rapid decline over the last year and I NEVER would have dropped money on this. I feel like people keep hoping PopSugar will "make it up to them" for bad past boxes. I think that's just the way PopSugar is now. They know they can take your money, and will, and have no desire to "make it up to you."
> 
> I'm so happy I didn't get this box, but after the terrible "Fall" box and awful October, I'll be telling PopSugar how I feel about them with not spending my money on them going forward (after my subscription runs out). Good luck to you who keep hoping PopSugar will do better!


I honestly Thought that the Neiman Marcus Partnership might prevail and that this would be a grest box. So I wanted to give them one last chance. Never again!! And NM should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## jebest (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't get over how upset I am.. do I have issues? Lol I had to cancel my Nina Garcia for this box, and now I am extremely sad over it. We just got a picture frame and candle! Just had to throw that out there as well. I will stop whining now, but I am really disappointed with the huge amount of money I spent on this.


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 4, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I know I'm in the minority here, but I really like the box. I guess it depends on what you are into. I'm a long time fan of Clare Vivier &amp; I adore anything Missoni. I'm excited to get the clutch, the candle I will not hesitate to burn &amp; when it is all gone, I'll have a chic little pen holder for my desk that I will love. I'm redoing my home office all in white with silver accents so that pop of color will be perfect. The box &amp; frame will also work for my desk or anywhere else in my home. The chocolate will make a nice gift. I would not pay retail for the candle or the frame, but at $31 per item, I'm happy.
> 
> I do wish they had included more home items or fashion instead of 3 beauty items &amp; I already have a fave skin cream (Creme Divine by L'Occitane). I do think last year's box was better curated &amp; more holiday themed, but I don't regret the box at all. I'm hopping when it's in my hands that I'll love the items even more.


PopSugar has let me down in the past with their last two or three LE boxes; I really loved the first NM Box and this one is okay.  Didn't get it yet and still debating.  As an aside Angela I really miss seeing your new YT videos


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> OMG... LMAO


I LoLed too!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Yes Dr. Lancer is a dermatologist with a practice in Beverly Hills.  I started hearing about celebs talking about him recently and picked up his book but wasnt ready to splurge on his products so I am excited to try it (secretly I hope I hate it lol but I have a feeling I m going to have splurge).  His method is composed of 3 steps Polish, Cleanse , &amp; Nourish so we are getting the last step.  If anyone is interesting his book is called
> 
> YOUNGER: THE BREAKTHROUGH ANTI-AGING METHOD FOR RADIANT SKINFor more info on Dr. Lancer and is method here is his website: http://www.lancerskincare.com/doctor-lancer-method
> 
> Hope that helped!


thank you!


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> I can't get over how upset I am.. do I have issues? Lol I had to cancel my Nina Garcia for this box, and now I am extremely sad over it. We just got a picture frame and candle! Just had to throw that out there as well. I will stop whining now, but I am really disappointed with the huge amount of money I spent on this.


This is how I felt with that last LE box that came in September?  The September monthly box was so much better; for so much less.  I still haven't done anything with that box.  lol


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> I can't get over how upset I am.. do I have issues? Lol I had to cancel my Nina Garcia for this box, and now I am extremely sad over it. We just got a picture frame and candle! Just had to throw that out there as well. I will stop whining now, but I am really disappointed with the huge amount of money I spent on this.[/quot
> 
> Oh no! You cancelled Nina?? For this?? I'm sending you a virtial hug right now. I am hugely disappointed as well. Maybe you'll be able to trade for some of Nina s items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> thank you!


Thanks! This is good to know


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> thank you!


We/I got samples of the Lancer product in the GB themed LE box.  It's good!  I just don't need anymore lotion right now.  Thanks to Memebox. I wish they would have added an eyeshadow palette or some high named universal makeup - like that Stila Palette from years back.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 4, 2014)

I have used this exact cream and loved it.  Its very moisturizing and also works great on very dry skin patches .   I use lancer products every since getting them in glossybox.   They are great expensive but great.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 4, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> PopSugar has let me down in the past with their last two or three LE boxes; I really loved the first NM Box and this one is okay. Didn't get it yet and still debating. As an aside Angela I really miss seeing your new YT videos


Thank you. You are so kind. I will eventually come back. I just needed to take some time off for my family &amp; some personal things I needed time for. It's really nice to be missed. I miss the community very much.

I do hope you really love your box once you have it in your hands. Or hopefully you can trade/sell the items you don't want to make your box perfect.

xo


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 4, 2014)

jebest said:


> I can't get over how upset I am.. do I have issues? Lol I had to cancel my Nina Garcia for this box, and now I am extremely sad over it. We just got a picture frame and candle! Just had to throw that out there as well. I will stop whining now, but I am really disappointed with the huge amount of money I spent on this.


I'm so sorry you had to cancel your Nina box! hopefully you can trade for some items. I usually put some Nina items up as do others.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 5, 2014)

jebest said:


> I can't get over how upset I am.. do I have issues? Lol I had to cancel my Nina Garcia for this box, and now I am extremely sad over it. We just got a picture frame and candle! Just had to throw that out there as well. I will stop whining now, but I am really disappointed with the huge amount of money I spent on this.


Oh my gosh, I have been debating about canceling Nina all night, because I spent so much on this, and am so disappointed, and I don't want to waste anymore money (I know you can send Quarterly back if you don't like it). I just don't know about putting anymore money out, ughhhhh.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 5, 2014)

I am really disappointed too. THIS is all I get for $250? Really? On Monday, from Rue La La, I bought 3 pairs of AG jeans and a pair of Citizen jeans for just under $200, and THIS is all I get from this box? I feel hugely ripped off, especially by the mascara and lipgloss. There are two items that I flat out do not even WANT and it's mascara and lipgloss. If there was any possible way to return this box, I would do it in a heartbeat! For $250 I could have made out with much better treasures from any flash sale website. Especially since I spent $272 on this box after sales tax.


----------



## eallen014 (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority but I actually love the box! I agree that I would have loved to see some jewelry, but I will actually keep/use every item in this box. I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 5, 2014)

The Neiman Marcus love to give shop is open online if anyone is interested.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 5, 2014)

I am honestly glad I didn't buy the box, I ended up getting stuff from Sephora instead. But I will say that I really really love that silver mirrored box. I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 5, 2014)

I really like this box...BUT I don't love it enough to spend $250 on it. I think the clutch looks beautiful &amp; I ADORE that Missoni candle! I also think the mirrored box is beautiful. Those are the only items that really interest me. I hope everyone who purchased this loves it more in person. Trying to be positive!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 5, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> The Neiman Marcus love to give shop is open online if anyone is interested.


Ha! Rob Kardashian socks are in there. LOL


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 5, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> I am honestly glad I didn't buy the box, I ended up getting stuff from Sephora instead. But I will say that I really really love that silver mirrored box. I think it's gorgeous!


I don't think it's silver. i think it's white with mirrors on edge.  AT least that's how the photo looks to me.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to thank my impending student loans from stopping me to make this jump.

I might find this useful and worth it if I ever earn a million dollars an month but I am so happy I skipped this box. And any special edition box by popsugar for that matter.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 5, 2014)

After checking out the Love to Give items at NM, I would have jumped on this $250 box if it included some of the Love to Give items inside it.  Like the heart pillow, the Kiehl's skin set, the glasses, the jewelry, the board game or the $40 Nest candle.


----------



## charelldana (Nov 5, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I bought the box and I'm really excited about it.  I bought and enjoyed last year's NM box, but this box seems more useful to me.  I do agree that last year's was maybe a little more fun, but this year seems really classic and high quality.  I bought once I saw the clutch, because I love Clare V, but I'm also really excited about the candle and the moisturizer.  The picture frame would be a great wedding gift, so I may save it.  The only thing I could pass on is the lip gloss, just because I don't really use gloss, and I'd rather gift it than let $30 gloss just sit around.


----------



## jebest (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess I could try to sell the frame, candle, and clutch. Problem is there will be a lot of it on ebay, and with no color variations on clutch, it makes it hard to sell. I should sell the mascara and lipgloss too, I highly doubt I will get $250 out of selling these though :/ If I can even sell them. *sigh*


----------



## MelissaB (Nov 5, 2014)

If I knew what was going to be in the box, I would not have paid $250 for it. But I did buy it, not knowing so I'm going to try to focus on the positive because there's nothing I can do about it! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The last thing I need is another clutch &amp; they aren't exactly practical with a one year old. Normally, I'd tell myself it's $220 and it would sit on my closet shelf &amp; maybe be used a couple times for "special occasions". But, if I do that, I'm definitely going to feel like this box was a waste since that's the big ticket item so I'm going to use the clutch regularly and toss it in the diaper bag. And, I'm not going to care if it gets beat up cause it didn't actually cost me $220 &amp; at least I used it.

The candle &amp; frame will look gorgeous on top of my dresser. I'd never spend that much on a candle or frame so they are truly luxury items.

I've been looking at similar mirrored boxes for a while now &amp; would have eventually bought one so I'm most excited about this item.

Lipgloss &amp; mascara are the makeup I use on a daily basis and usually the only makeup since my toddler doesn't have the patience for much more. I would have preferred a more exciting makeup item or a pretty palette to stare at but at least this is practical (for me) &amp; will get used.

I will enjoy the hot chocolate while the older kids are in school so I don't have to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know about the cream. I'm going to read up on it &amp; either use it or add it to my trade list and hope I can get an item I've been wanting for it. That's what I eventually did with the Goldfaden scrub.

I'm really trying to get excited about these items and not focus on what else I could have bought with $250. As much as I will use &amp; enjoy these items, I'm done with PS SE boxes. The last 4 have been a fail for me. Apparently, $550 is my limit. I'll consider it an expensive lesson needed to break my PS habit. Some people buy drugs, I buy mystery boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 5, 2014)

I also really like the box.  I didn't purchase it but I wouldn't have been too disappointed if I did, the only things I don't really love are the frame and the mirror box.  But I think both of those items make great gifts.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 5, 2014)

MelissaB said:


> If I knew what was going to be in the box, I would not have paid $250 for it. But I did buy it, not knowing so I'm going to try to focus on the positive because there's nothing I can do about it! Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The last thing I need is another clutch &amp; they aren't exactly practical with a one year old. Normally, I'd tell myself it's $220 and it would sit on my closet shelf &amp; maybe be used a couple times for "special occasions". But, if I do that, I'm definitely going to feel like this box was a waste since that's the big ticket item so I'm going to use the clutch regularly and toss it in the diaper bag. And, I'm not going to care if it gets beat up cause it didn't actually cost me $220 &amp; at least I used it.
> 
> ...


I sort of concur on all points.  Except mine was $275 with taxes - and I bought two.  Though I will end up trading for more creme if there is some way for me to cancel my 2nd box. $550 for the 2 are a bit much.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 5, 2014)

I know I'm going to sound cheap, but then maybe I'm cheap. I personally must have a threshold on value and worth for the popsugar boxes. While having items I wouldn't normally but are fun and a treat, items I would NEVER buy are tough for me to enjoy.

I'm not saying don't ever send them but hear me out. $88 candle? What if it was $150? $200 candle? For me personally, I don't think I can appreciate the $88 or a fictional $200 one. I'd rather more volume of items OR I personally place higher worth on other home items. Hard to explain.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 5, 2014)

Re reading. Maybe a better way to explain is I would appreciate other high priced items over a high priced candle. I'm doing this comparison no justice.


----------



## ladyrox (Nov 5, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> Seeing the spoiler for the LE Nieman's box sealed the deal for me to buy the Birchbox Vanity Affair box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just placed my order and with the 20% off code, got a great deal on products I'll definitely use!


20% off code for Birchbox?  Tell me more! (please)


----------



## jackieee (Nov 5, 2014)

That Nina Garcia box is amazing!! I'm going to see what PS does for November/December and the $100 Holiday LE box, then make my decision come January...but I think Nina Garcia will end up getting my money instead.


----------



## BratzFan (Nov 5, 2014)

This is the first popsugar LE box I have resisted since Fall 2013 and my first instinct was too feel relief that I put the $250 towards a winter coat.  However, it's still an okay value, I actually would've kept all of the items except for the face cream. The candle and frame are okay in my opinion because these boxes are supposed contain frivolous items 95% of us wouldn't purchase.

I do agree--this is missing a piece of jewelry and an "exclusive" makeup item.

If I'm feeling flush next week I may buy it. This week I'm going apeshit at Sephora. I am getting the T3 interchangeable wand for sure, and who knows what else!!!! I am supposed to work until 8-9PM tonight, but I took an hour of vacation to go to the Rouge Event since I don't think my hour long lunch break will be enough time LOL **makeup addict problems**


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 5, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I know I'm going to sound cheap, but then maybe I'm cheap. I personally must have a threshold on value and worth for the popsugar boxes. While having items I wouldn't normally but are fun and a treat, items I would NEVER buy are tough for me to enjoy.
> 
> I'm not saying don't ever send them but hear me out. $88 candle? What if it was $150? $200 candle? For me personally, I don't think I can appreciate the $88 or a fictional $200 one. I'd rather more volume of items OR I personally place higher worth on other home items. Hard to explain.


The candles are made by Apothia, which is a candle maker in California. A regular Apothia candle costs $52 for the same size as the Missoni one. 

 
So at $88 you're paying $36 for the pretty holder. I wish they'd included a candle that's more well-known to candle lovers, like Jo Malone or Diptyque. They should've let someone who really knows candles pick one out. Still, I'm definitely going to try swapping for this one to add to my collection.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 5, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The candles are made by Apothia, which is a candle maker in California. A regular Apothia candle costs $52 for the same size as the Missoni one.
> 
> 
> So at $88 you're paying $36 for the pretty holder. I wish they'd included a candle that's more well-known to candle lovers, like Jo Malone or Diptyque. They should've let someone who really knows candles pick one out. Still, I'm definitely going to try swapping for this one to add to my collection.


Not really though, the value of the candle is $88 which is about 13% of the box cost (@$250) so you're really paying about $31 total for the candle and holder/packaging.  Which isn't terrible considering B&amp;BW just launched a line of candles at $30 each and while the scents are lovely the packaging isn't nearly as nice as this one.  

I don't think paying $31 for a candle is that outrageous but that depends on throw and burn time etc.  I mean you can buy versions of all of this stuff at walmart if you wanted to search for it.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 5, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Not really though, the value of the candle is $88 which is about 13% of the box cost (@$250) so you're really paying about $31 total for the candle and holder/packaging. Which isn't terrible considering B&amp;BW just launched a line of candles at $30 each and while the scents are lovely the packaging isn't nearly as nice as this one.
> 
> I don't think paying $31 for a candle is that outrageous but that depends on throw and burn time etc. I mean you can buy versions of all of this stuff at walmart if you wanted to search for it.


Interesting. I suppose that is true. Bbw has some higher prices. Thanks for pointing that out.

My advertised or inflated prices, I wished there was a different distribution then. Isnt this so fun we can dream up our ideas and chat about our ideal boxes? Love it


----------



## jebest (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok you can return if you bought from Neiman Marcus but not popsugar? Grrrrrr


----------



## jebest (Nov 5, 2014)

I wrote them another email noting that you can return it if you did not buy from them. I expect a reply by tomorrow or I am going to start emailing like a mad women lol


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 5, 2014)

It saddens me to see how upset people are over their sub boxes.  I understand $250 is a lot of money but we spend it knowing there's a chance we may not like the box.  Candles,frames, makeup, clutches are all common items in sub boxes so I m not sure why it's so shocking they are in here.  I mean the initial prices of some of the items shocked me a bit but then I remembered where they are coming from  Neiman Marcus is known for being a pricey store.  I do think they tried to make a completely different box from last year and choose items that could please a large range of people and  items that are beautiful quality.   While I may not love everything I am excited to get it and see everything.  Please don't take this the wrong way I m not trying to criticize anyone and I truly am sorry  that there is such a negative reaction to this box.  But personally for me instead of being upset I am grateful I am grateful I can buy this box, I am grateful people took the time out to put it together, and I am grateful for some fun new items to explore.  I hope everyone can find things in their boxes that they love and it brings them or anyone they gift an item to smiles &amp; joy.  There are so many things to stress over and be upset about in life to me this is a fun surprise/escape regardless of what's inside.  Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Nov 5, 2014)

I think the problem is just that no one gets excited about mascara and gloss .. no matter what the price tag. Also .. you can't gift mascara .. unless it's part of a whole set of gifts Or as a little thing (but then it's way too valuable for that)

And the clutch was really a bad decision after resort &amp; summer boxes .. without those, it would have been very nice.

The cream also .. sounds great, but it's nourishing anti-aging ... so a lot of people will be on the young side and as a gift it's also a bit tricky.

Had it been a wallet or handbag and something more special than mascara/gloss . It would have worked much better.

What were they thinking when putting this together?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 5, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I think the problem is just that no one gets excited about mascara and gloss .. no matter what the price tag. Also .. you can't gift mascara .. unless it's part of a whole set of gifts Or as a little thing (but then it's way too valuable for that)
> 
> And the clutch was really a bad decision after resort &amp; summer boxes .. without those, it would have been very nice.
> 
> ...


  My 15 year old daughter uses this lancer cream.  Its more a moisturizer than anything else certainly not age specific. I have been using this cream for a while.   I am excited about the gloss.  I have never tried this brand.   Mascara I have to much of but I will give it a try.   I think the box is great.  I got a second box for my mom on the website after seeing the contents. I used ebates and a 10  percent off code.   My mom is going to love the box.  I guess to each their own .  I showed 2 of my co workers the box and they ran and ordered it too.  That's the kind of stuff Neimans sells high end stuff people don't really need so I am not surprised.  I liked last years box more but I still like this box a lot.  I feel bad that so many people do not  like the box.  I think that so many things in this box will make amazing gifts.


----------



## jebest (Nov 5, 2014)

We are aloud to dislike it, no one can change our minds or make us grit are teeth and smile. I was expecting something of a similar curration to last year's Neiman Marcus Box and that's not unreasonable. It was $250 that caused a fight with my husband, but I told him it would be worth it. How can I make a photo frame, candle, lip gloss, and clutch worth it? I have 3 kids I can't use a clutch. Oh well, I am over it, just going to keep emailing Popsugar to return it since you can at Neiman Marcus store.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I still bought the box and will make the most of it. Do I wish there was a few different items or worth differences. Sure. But I'll be trying out or regift the items. I knew I was signing up for a surprise.

Mascara and gloss. Ehh. Candle is cool, but way more than I feel it's worth. But I think it's cool I'm not paying its full price. Clutch. I'll wait till I have it in person. Doesn't get me excited but I'll give it a chance to try something new. So on and so on. Not all the items are an omg I can't wait to try this new product or feature or own. Hard to explain. I'm still ok with having purchased the box. Not as excited about it. No, but still a positive reaction. Hard to describe emotions over text. The box is decent! I was hoping I would be more attached!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 5, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> It saddens me to see how upset people are over their sub boxes.  I understand $250 is a lot of money but we spend it knowing there's a chance we may not like the box.  Candles,frames, makeup, clutches are all common items in sub boxes so I m not sure why it's so shocking they are in here.  I mean the initial prices of some of the items shocked me a bit but then I remembered where they are coming from  Neiman Marcus is known for being a pricey store.  I do think they tried to make a completely different box from last year and choose items that could please a large range of people and  items that are beautiful quality.   While I may not love everything I am excited to get it and see everything.  Please don't take this the wrong way I m not trying to criticize anyone and I truly am sorry  that there is such a negative reaction to this box.  But personally for me instead of being upset I am grateful I am grateful I can buy this box, I am grateful people took the time out to put it together, and I am grateful for some fun new items to explore.  I hope everyone can find things in their boxes that they love and it brings them or anyone they gift an item to smiles &amp; joy.  There are so many things to stress over and be upset about in life to me this is a fun surprise/escape regardless of what's inside.  Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so nicely written! i am excited as well, in fact I have a lacquered jewelry box by swing designs and it's really nice, it actually comes in fun colors like tiffany blue, pink, yellow + others but mine happens to be white! 

every time i have walked by that candle at NM, i have wanted it and I am not a big missoni fan either! it really is so pretty! i was hoping for a diptyque candle but am pretty excited to get this one! 

btw, NM are having a sale now for 25% to 30% off a lot of home items ( i bought dylans candy bar advent calendars for kids, some plates that were way marked down, cloth napkins and other goodies all on sale only until friday) and when you spend $300 then send you a special GWP of home goods, it's all on website and in store...so perhaps those who were looking for a more home good box can make your own and get the GWP, you have to look and see which items are included, they are marked on website (PS Box is not included) i can post a pic later, i am off to a sephora party, i don't usually go but I am tonight! 

i hope i can buy through NM and that PS is cool about it as it never shipped, i never ever got a confirm from the order! with my PS luck it will arrive in January!

it's so confusing with PS having different rules that NM - if you can return at NM then PS should make an exception for this too! my friend returned a PS box (and will never buy again sadly) after she was disappointed with summer LE box, they said no problem.....she never opened it and just send it back and she rec'd credit right away but this was before the "new" website...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> It saddens me to see how upset people are over their sub boxes.  I understand $250 is a lot of money but we spend it knowing there's a chance we may not like the box.  Candles,frames, makeup, clutches are all common items in sub boxes so I m not sure why it's so shocking they are in here.  I mean the initial prices of some of the items shocked me a bit but then I remembered where they are coming from  Neiman Marcus is known for being a pricey store.  I do think they tried to make a completely different box from last year and choose items that could please a large range of people and  items that are beautiful quality.   While I may not love everything I am excited to get it and see everything.  Please don't take this the wrong way I m not trying to criticize anyone and I truly am sorry  that there is such a negative reaction to this box*.  But personally for me instead of being upset I am grateful I am grateful I can buy this box, I am grateful people took the time out to put it together, and I am grateful for some fun new items to explore.  I hope everyone can find things in their boxes that they love and it brings them or anyone they gift an item to smiles &amp; joy. * There are so many things to stress over and be upset about in life to me this is a fun surprise/escape regardless of what's inside.  Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been silently following along because I love neiman marcus and the price tag made me raise an eyebrow. Also because this is what I do with all of the special edition PS boxes, because its an adventure in itself.

I honestly think people would feel less bad about this if they weren't getting a $100 picture frame, a $40 box, or an $88 candle, etc. I don't see these as "luxury items" so much as "random household items with a designer label and designer price tag slapped on it." Its just silly to put so much money towards something, be promised a $600+ value, and get stuff you could find at walmart for MUCH cheaper.

I think everyone realizes the inherent gamble, but I can't imagine the slap in the face I would have felt putting my hard earned money towards this box, especially those who are on limited funds and did it so they could "gift themselves one nice thing."


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 5, 2014)

Aren't we all lucky to be able to use our female voices, and express our views good, bad, and indifferent? Aren't those of us that purchased this box so beyond lucky to even have the funds to do so? With that being said, I am still not over the moon, but it's okay, life will go on. After thinking about this box (entirely too much) after the spoilers posted, I decided I am just more disappointed in the curation, it has nothing to do with it's an $88 candle vs. being a candle I can get for $30, for me it's the fact that it's another candle. Neiman Marcus has fantastic items, and loads of them. As mentioned in previous posts, yes, this is 100% the gamble taken with these boxes. However, there are just sooooo many choices that could be put into the curation rather than repeats of items in monthly boxes. Yes, it is a sub box so you shouldn't be surprised to see any of these items (candles, frame, face cream, lip gloss, mascara), but that's my point for the splurge, I wanted to be surprised, for it to feel special, and different. I am sure PS knows that most of the customer base that purchase this box, also buy their monthly box, and they should want a wow factor for those customers. Again, I am so lucky to be able to afford this box, and everything will be used in some capacity, but it doesn't mean I am not a little disappointed.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 5, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I've been silently following along because I love neiman marcus and the price tag made me raise an eyebrow. Also because this is what I do with all of the special edition PS boxes, because its an adventure in itself.
> 
> I honestly think people would feel less bad about this if they weren't getting a $100 picture frame, a $40 box, or an $88 candle, etc. I don't see these as "luxury items" so much as "random household items with a designer label and designer price tag slapped on it." Its just silly to put so much money towards something, be promised a $600+ value, and get stuff you could find at walmart for MUCH cheaper.
> 
> I think everyone realizes the inherent gamble, but I can't imagine the slap in the face I would have felt putting my hard earned money towards this box, especially those who are on limited funds and did it so they could "gift themselves one nice thing."


I see where you're coming from but honestly, this box and Neiman Marcus aren't really for people who would be happy to go pick up some random stuff at Wal-Mart. I don't think they do a good job of conveying that though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> I see where you're coming from but honestly, this box and Neiman Marcus aren't really for people who would be happy to go pick up some random stuff at Wal-Mart. I don't think they do a good job of conveying that though.


The thing about those items I listed is that there really is nothing luxe or that screams neiman marcus about those items, except for the iconic missoni print on the candle. I'm a huge fan of designer items and have ordered from NM frequently, and nothing in that box conveys NM to me, except for the beauty products and the clutch. 

There's a difference between a run of the mill scarf or blanket (for example) and a luxury scarf or blanket. I'm not entirely sold on the idea that there's a difference between a NM box, picture frame, or candle and one that you can get from anywhere else (and would thus justify the price tag).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 5, 2014)

The frame is enamel  and silver plated. I am sure it gorgeous probably imported from Italy or something . I think people should wait to see things in person lots of times things are better that way.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that's it's that I don hold a lot of value w a picture frame for this instance. We just got one, and even it was plated w gold, or made of gold, I'm not sure the label makes it better. I love high end items. but maybe I person place higher worth in other items. I agree. Nothing is really a surprise for items from a sub box. But I would have appreciated a different curation. Make sense?

Btw. I agree. It's great we can share ideas. We all know pop sugar reads our ideas on mut. Right?!!!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 5, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The candles are made by Apothia, which is a candle maker in California. A regular Apothia candle costs $52 for the same size as the Missoni one.
> 
> So at $88 you're paying $36 for the pretty holder. I wish they'd included a candle that's more well-known to candle lovers, like Jo Malone or Diptyque. They should've let someone who really knows candles pick one out. Still, I'm definitely going to try swapping for this one to add to my collection.


The items are already showing up on swap sites so im sure you'll be able to swap.for it


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm feeling a little less disappointed in this box now. After considering that each item is roughly $31 ($250/8 items, not including sales tax) it softens the blow. I had great expectations that clearly were not met. I think my disappointment is that I don't really *want* any of them items, save for the pretty glass box, which looks like an awesome little Pottery Barn-esque thing that I would have purchased for myself if it was on sale for $31. 

It's not that the quality of the items isn't there. I just kind of don't want any of it. That's why I'm disappointed. But as stated by other members, that is the risk I took when purchasing a mystery box. I gambled on PS and consider this a loss of $250.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm feeling a little less disappointed in this box now. After considering that each item is roughly $31 ($250/8 items, not including sales tax) it softens the blow. I had great expectations that clearly were not met. I think my disappointment is that I don't really *want* any of them items, save for the pretty glass box, which looks like an awesome little Pottery Barn-esque thing that I would have purchased for myself if it was on sale for $31.
> 
> It's not that the quality of the items isn't there. I just kind of don't want any of it. That's why I'm disappointed. But as stated by other members, that is the risk I took when purchasing a mystery box. I gambled on PS and consider this a loss of $250.


sounds like you didnt have another $25 tacked on for taxes. $275 here.  And I bought 2. no variation.  curious on the glass box - mirror? or white with mirror?


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2014)

mishmish said:


> sounds like you didnt have another $25 tacked on for taxes. $275 here. And I bought 2. no variation. curious on the glass box - mirror? or white with mirror?


Don't hold me to it but I think the glass box was white with mirror trim- it's really pretty-- the inside is a soft gray. My hubby went with me to take the pics &amp; he even commented on how the glass box was "cool" , his term for my word "beautiful".., lol!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 6, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha, PS you are so funny. They JUST sent me an email confirming my NM box purchase, that I made the day it came out. And then 2 seconds later they sent a shipping confirmation, and I already knew it shipped. I can see the communication, and notification has gotten sooo much better for November. So, I can't wait to see what happens when they FINALLY start charging, and shipping the November monthly box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Don't hold me to it but I think the glass box was white with mirror trim- it's really pretty-- the inside is a soft gray. My hubby went with me to take the pics &amp; he even commented on how the glass box was "cool" , his term for my word "beautiful".., lol!


it's what I thought.  sounds nice.


----------



## jebest (Nov 6, 2014)

I really wish I could just send it right back, and get my money back. I can buy that throw, the mirror box, some boots instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really really don't want this box.. so much it pains me that it's on its way lol I may cry when Nina box comes out to be amazing. I wonder if you return to sender do they refund you? Just curious lol


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 6, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> It saddens me to see how upset people are over their sub boxes.  I understand $250 is a lot of money but we spend it knowing there's a chance we may not like the box.  Candles,frames, makeup, clutches are all common items in sub boxes so I m not sure why it's so shocking they are in here.  I mean the initial prices of some of the items shocked me a bit but then I remembered where they are coming from  Neiman Marcus is known for being a pricey store.  I do think they tried to make a completely different box from last year and choose items that could please a large range of people and  items that are beautiful quality.   While I may not love everything I am excited to get it and see everything.  Please don't take this the wrong way I m not trying to criticize anyone and I truly am sorry  that there is such a negative reaction to this box.  But personally for me instead of being upset I am grateful I am grateful I can buy this box, I am grateful people took the time out to put it together, and I am grateful for some fun new items to explore.  I hope everyone can find things in their boxes that they love and it brings them or anyone they gift an item to smiles &amp; joy.  There are so many things to stress over and be upset about in life to me this is a fun surprise/escape regardless of what's inside.  Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I completely agree with you!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 6, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> It saddens me to see how upset people are over their sub boxes.  I understand $250 is a lot of money but we spend it knowing there's a chance we may not like the box.  Candles,frames, makeup, clutches are all common items in sub boxes so I m not sure why it's so shocking they are in here.  I mean the initial prices of some of the items shocked me a bit but then I remembered where they are coming from  Neiman Marcus is known for being a pricey store.  I do think they tried to make a completely different box from last year and choose items that could please a large range of people and  items that are beautiful quality.   While I may not love everything I am excited to get it and see everything.  Please don't take this the wrong way I m not trying to criticize anyone and I truly am sorry  that there is such a negative reaction to this box.  But personally for me instead of being upset I am grateful I am grateful I can buy this box, I am grateful people took the time out to put it together, and I am grateful for some fun new items to explore.  I hope everyone can find things in their boxes that they love and it brings them or anyone they gift an item to smiles &amp; joy.  There are so many things to stress over and be upset about in life to me this is a fun surprise/escape regardless of what's inside.  Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I agree!  No body was forced to purchase this box.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 6, 2014)

jebest said:


> I really wish I could just send it right back, and get my money back. I can buy that throw, the mirror box, some boots instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really really don't want this box.. so much it pains me that it's on its way lol I may cry when Nina box comes out to be amazing. I wonder if you return to sender do they refund you? Just curious lol


my friend returned a box and PS had no problem doing so - they do make exceptions but I think you may be better off trying to ask them to return as the box may just go back to a warehouse and you could not get credit - Since the box can be returned to NM, it would be fair to have same policy plus since we know PS have allowed returns it seems everyone should be allowed a one time courtesy - if you bought on Amex you can return it, I called about my iPhone and they will help me with that if Apple does not help - I was curious about the PS box and they said they could return no problem! I have never used the card benefit before but they said it is through their insurance division so I think they must eat the cost of the item....perhaps other cards offer same type of thing?!?


----------



## pbpink (Nov 6, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Don't hold me to it but I think the glass box was white with mirror trim- it's really pretty-- the inside is a soft gray. My hubby went with me to take the pics &amp; he even commented on how the glass box was "cool" , his term for my word "beautiful".., lol!


I have a jewelry box by the same company, It is really pretty + well made!! mine is lacquered instead of glass which is what the NM/PS one is....they have nice trays + boxes too!

I think everyone will like the items better in person, I don't love Missoni but the candle is so pretty - Had it been priced same as Diptque I would have def bought it! The Claire V clutch is really well made, nothing like the one from resort box - To buy this clutch even on sale, I have seen them go to $150 so then all the other 7 items would come to $100 - I have kids and still use clutches, I will grab out of bigger bag or just grab clutch to do errands.....


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 6, 2014)

mishmish said:


> sounds like you didnt have another $25 tacked on for taxes. $275 here.  And I bought 2. no variation.  curious on the glass box - mirror? or white with mirror?


Oh, I'm in the Bay Area. I paid $272 with sales taxes. However, I would pay the sales tax if I were to walk into NM and buy these things. The ridiculous sales tax isn't their fault though. Thanks, Jerry Brown.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 6, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> 20% off code for Birchbox?  Tell me more! (please)


I used "TAKEOFF20" to receive 20% off.  I also added on a free mystery sample pack.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first BB order, so I don't know if their discount codes also work on subs.


----------



## MelissaB (Nov 6, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Oh, I'm in the Bay Area. I paid $272 with sales taxes. However, I would pay the sales tax if I were to walk into NM and buy these things. The ridiculous sales tax isn't their fault though. Thanks, Jerry Brown.


I'm in the Bay Area too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I agree!  No body was forced to purchase this box.


and you bought it and are super happy?  paid $275 with taxes?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

pbpink said:


> I have a jewelry box by the same company, It is really pretty + well made!! mine is lacquered instead of glass which is what the NM/PS one is....they have nice trays + boxes too!
> 
> I think everyone will like the items better in person, I don't love Missoni but the candle is so pretty - Had it been priced same as Diptque I would have def bought it! The Claire V clutch is really well made, nothing like the one from resort box - To buy this clutch even on sale, I have seen them go to $150 so then all the other 7 items would come to $100 - I have kids and still use clutches, I will grab out of bigger bag or just grab clutch to do errands.....


thanks. it's nice to hear.  it will be good to see these in person.


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> and you bought it and are super happy?  paid $275 with taxes?


I did not purchase it because I knew there was a chance(like with any sub. box) that I might now be happy with everything in it. I was waiting for a spoiler to make my decision.  I think it looks like a lovely box though.


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 7, 2014)

You can get that glass storage box on Amazon right now in a different color for as little as $12.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Got the large one in black for $20 incl CA tax. I'm thrilled as I thought the box would be really nice if it wasn't white. Black works wonderful for me!

I think if I had bought the box, I'd try to sell the clutch and if that would truly go for $150, then the remainder is totally fine for $125. For me, I love the Aloha clutch .. I use it a lot in our diaper bag or on the beach .. I can even wash it if necessary. But, I'm not a NM person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 7, 2014)

I received my box today. Each item could easily be gifted as each item came in its own individual and original packaging. And the hot chocolate is a substantial size, ditto for the Lancer cream. The box is very pretty and will look great on my nightstand or bathroom counter. It's still feels like a random curation but each item is very clearly high quality and would make for very nice gifts.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm most excited for the hot chocolate?! I'm a hot chocolate junkie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I received my box today. Each item could easily be gifted as each item came in its own individual and original packaging. And the hot chocolate is a substantial size, ditto for the Lancer cream. The box is very pretty and will look great on my nightstand or bathroom counter. It's still feels like a random curation but each item is very clearly high quality and would make for very nice gifts.


You sound like the popsugar canned responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good to hear it from someone that received it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Thanks for the tip. Got the large one in black for $20 incl CA tax. I'm thrilled as I thought the box would be really nice if it wasn't white. Black works wonderful for me!
> 
> I think if I had bought the box, I'd try to sell the clutch and if that would truly go for $150, then the remainder is totally fine for $125. For me, I love the Aloha clutch .. I use it a lot in our diaper bag or on the beach .. I can even wash it if necessary. But, I'm not a NM person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I LOVE the aloha clutch!


----------



## valmi9 (Nov 7, 2014)

Finally got my shipment info from Popsugar. should be getting my box 11/12... at least they kept their end of the bargain on the fact that we would receive in mid-November. I am definitely not wowed on the luxury aspect of this box but at least many of the items will make great Christmas gifts. The $100 picture frame is probably my biggest disappointment, it would be better if they broke up the value between 2 $50 items. As much as the negative comments the $88 candle is getting, I have to say that the Missoni brand at least makes it an impressive present for somebody. I personally would not get something like this for myself but if someone gifted it to me I would be happy. I might be the odd woman out but I was hoping to get less beauty items, there were 3 in this box!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm kind of amazed that I got my box today because it seems I'm always one of the last to get boxes. Everything is just beautiful! I'm so happy I received the Monterosa candle that I really wanted! It is so much more stunning &amp; substantial than I thought it would be. I'm definitely reusing the container after it burns out. I want one of these for every room in my home. The frame is simple and lovely like the glass box. Not wowed by either item, but they also too beautiful to me for gifting. I want to keep them both! The chocolate will make a lovely gift if I manage not to break into it before Christmas haha. I didn't realize the lipgloss &amp; mascara were in a boxed set together, this makes them so nice to gift as well. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the Lancer cream. I could have done with another home item or fashion item instead. Lastly, the clutch- I adore Clare Vivier and can't get enough of her classic foldover. I was hoping for some variation in the clutches and a metallic would have been perfect for the holidays, but I love it. It is flawless &amp; timeless &amp; I will enjoy the heck out of it! I do agree that the box all together lacks the wow factor &amp; I feel bad for the people who really hate the box. But each item is lovely, useful &amp; special by itself &amp; I feel personally that my money was well spent! I'm sorry- I might be easy to please &amp; have a tendency to blow good money on ridiculously overpriced pretty things, but I just can't hide my glee : )

If anyone wants to see closeup photos, let me know. I'm happy to take some.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 8, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm kind of amazed that I got my box today because it seems I'm always one of the last to get boxes. Everything is just beautiful! I'm so happy I received the Monterosa candle that I really wanted! It is so much more stunning &amp; substantial than I thought it would be. I'm definitely reusing the container after it burns out. I want one of these for every room in my home. The frame is simple and lovely like the glass box. Not wowed by either item, but they also too beautiful to me for gifting. I want to keep them both! The chocolate will make a lovely gift if I manage not to break into it before Christmas haha. I didn't realize the lipgloss &amp; mascara were in a boxed set together, this makes them so nice to gift as well. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the Lancer cream. I could have done with another home item or fashion item instead. Lastly, the clutch- I adore Clare Vivier and can't get enough of her classic foldover. I was hoping for some variation in the clutches and a metallic would have been perfect for the holidays, but I love it. It is flawless &amp; timeless &amp; I will enjoy the heck out of it! I do agree that the box all together lacks the wow factor &amp; I feel bad for the people who really hate the box. But each item is lovely, useful &amp; special by itself &amp; I feel personally that my money was well spent! I'm sorry- I might be easy to please &amp; have a tendency to blow good money on ridiculously overpriced pretty things, but I just can't hide my glee : )
> 
> If anyone wants to see closeup photos, let me know. I'm happy to take some.


Real photos? Ooh, yes please!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 8, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm kind of amazed that I got my box today because it seems I'm always one of the last to get boxes. Everything is just beautiful! I'm so happy I received the Monterosa candle that I really wanted! It is so much more stunning &amp; substantial than I thought it would be. I'm definitely reusing the container after it burns out. I want one of these for every room in my home. The frame is simple and lovely like the glass box. Not wowed by either item, but they also too beautiful to me for gifting. I want to keep them both! The chocolate will make a lovely gift if I manage not to break into it before Christmas haha. I didn't realize the lipgloss &amp; mascara were in a boxed set together, this makes them so nice to gift as well. The only thing I'm not jazzed about is the Lancer cream. I could have done with another home item or fashion item instead. Lastly, the clutch- I adore Clare Vivier and can't get enough of her classic foldover. I was hoping for some variation in the clutches and a metallic would have been perfect for the holidays, but I love it. It is flawless &amp; timeless &amp; I will enjoy the heck out of it! I do agree that the box all together lacks the wow factor &amp; I feel bad for the people who really hate the box. But each item is lovely, useful &amp; special by itself &amp; I feel personally that my money was well spent! I'm sorry- I might be easy to please &amp; have a tendency to blow good money on ridiculously overpriced pretty things, but I just can't hide my glee : )
> 
> If anyone wants to see closeup photos, let me know. I'm happy to take some.


would love pics too! thank you + so happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 8, 2014)

Here they are. Everything came in really nice boxes/packaging.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 8, 2014)

^ Thank you for sharing pictures! I personally really love this box and think the curation is wonderful!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 8, 2014)

What does the candle smell like.. I think that is the balsm and fir?? I wonder if there are verations... I soooo don't want the patchouli


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Great pictures! That candle...so gorgeous! I hate the scent of pine though so hopefully I don't get that one. I'd have to completely scrape out the candle! Everything looks great!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 8, 2014)

My box came today and I think it is very nice.  I have lots of gifts for people now which is a good thing !!  I got the candle that is in the front of the picture on the website.  The one that smells like Arizona dirt or something.   I  like it.   I am a makeup  lover and love to have lots of makeup.  I feel that this box is way to heavy on makeup items.   3 high end items.   That's to much. I think that they should have had one makeup item and  a jewelry  and clothing type item ( nice neutral cashmere piece).   The frame is smaller than I thought it would be but its very beautiful as is everything in the box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 8, 2014)

I said:


> What does the candle smell like.. I think that is the balsm and fir?? I wonder if there are verations... I soooo don't want the patchouli


I love the scent. I didn't even realize it was fir until you mentioned it, haha. It's just so pretty I didn't care how it smells : )To me the fir smell is not overpowering. I think it smells kind of like men's cologne, but outdoorsy too. I'm terrible at describing scents. It kind of reminds me of that mahogany teakwood candle at B&amp;BW that everyone calls "hot guy", but it's not overpowering like that one. I haven't burned it yet.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

In case anyone is curious... the Chantecaille from this Neiman Marcus box and the Birchbox Vanity Affair are different sizes and types. Neiman Marcus = Brilliant Gloss 1 oz ($33) and BB = Luminious Gloss .26 oz ($34).  My NM was  "love" and my BB was "Lychee"

Per site: Brilliant (NM): Brilliant Gloss is made from a hydrating and enriching formula that imparts long-lasting color and brilliant shine. Safely plump lips for a perfect pout. This slick gloss also includes Green Tea extract to protect delicate skin.


A hydrating wand lip gloss for soft, supple, shiny lips
Innovative jellified system creates long-lasting wear
Exceptionally soft brush will never clump
Angelina Jolie's favorite glosses are CHARM and LOVE
As seen in Skyfall: CRYSTALLINE

Luminous (BB): An extraordinary new long wearing lip gloss formula that is both super hydrating and dramatically brilliant. The Luminous Lip Glosses add the perfect pop of shine and splash of color to any pout. 


An entirely new formulation that offers up to 6 hours of long lasting shine
Innovative shiny polymers created a fluid 3-d like glass effect for volume
New flexible doe foot applicator


----------



## jiblet (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm really glad I didn't purchase this box. I do like Lancer products but now I have an extra $250 to blow on that if I want. I do not need another photo frame or candle, the clutch is fun but not my style. Oh well pop sugar next time.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Got my box today, shipping was CRAZY fast this time. Kudos to FedEx and USPS. Anyway my hot chocolate tin has a huge dent, and my glass box has noticeable scratches (chips) in the glass. I emailed them, and now just have to wait for a response. What is everyone's experience with PS, and damages. They just aren't giftable, and the scratches don't look nice. Will I have to take pics, and then mail them back, and they will replace? Will they do nothing? 2 out of 8 is 1/4 of the box. Just wanted to know people's experience.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 8, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Got my box today, shipping was CRAZY fast this time. Kudos to FedEx and USPS. Anyway my hot chocolate tin has a huge dent, and my glass box has noticeable scratches (chips) in the glass. I emailed them, and now just have to wait for a response. What is everyone's experience with PS, and damages. They just aren't giftable, and the scratches don't look nice. Will I have to take pics, and then mail them back, and they will replace? Will they do nothing? 2 out of 8 is 1/4 of the box. Just wanted to know people's experience.


PS is really good about replacements in my experience. You'll prob have to send supporting pic &amp; then they send you out a replacement. You usually don't have to ship back damaged item.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> PS is really good about replacements in my experience. You'll prob have to send supporting pic &amp; then they send you out a replacement. You usually don't have to ship back damaged item.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 8, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love the scent. I didn't even realize it was fir until you mentioned it, haha. It's just so pretty I didn't care how it smells : )
> 
> To me the fir smell is not overpowering. I think it smells kind of like men's cologne, but outdoorsy too. I'm terrible at describing scents. It kind of reminds me of that mahogany teakwood candle at B&amp;BW that everyone calls "hot guy", but it's not overpowering like that one. I haven't burned it yet.


lol when u were discribing it I totally tought bbw teakwood mahogany...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 8, 2014)

As has been the trend lately with Popsugar, I think everything is cute, but it doesn't "feel" like it's enough to be worth $250.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 8, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> As has been the trend lately with Popsugar, I think everything is cute, but it doesn't "feel" like it's enough to be worth $250.


It feels like something is missing to me


----------



## atomic (Nov 8, 2014)

Their limited edition boxes would be more tempting to me if they had significantly more items than the regular box - rather than just having significantly more expensive items. Their monthly box is $40 and usually has around six items in it. This was $250 and had nine? I know this is a luxury box, but still.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 9, 2014)

I like the chevron candle better but I do love the way this one smells.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 9, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I like the chevron candle better but I do love the way this one smells.


Your candle is beautiful. I want to get more. What does it smell like?


----------



## jebest (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine still has not come yet, I don't plan on opening it though so I am thankful for the up close photos so I know what everything really looks like. I am glad some people are enjoying this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 10, 2014)

My box came today and I gotta say I love it.  Some of the items are things I may not have necessarily picked out myself but now that I have them in my hands I think they ll be fun to use and step out of my box a little bit. I looooove the candle, I d never buy it for myself at the price but I m more than happy to display it and burn it and can't wait to use the pretty container once the candle is gone.  I also love love love the box its bigger than I expected and perfect for my vanity.  Hope everyone else gets there boxes soon and enjoys the items.  Everything is beautiful quality and I m happy I got this one definitely a nice treat for myself.  Happy holidays to us ladies!


----------



## eallen014 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like NM is having a sale - $50 off the popsugar box with the code NOV50 - through Wednesday only!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 11, 2014)

eallen014 said:


> Looks like NM is having a sale - $50 off the popsugar box with the code NOV50 - through Wednesday only!


WTF?!?!?! Now THAT makes me mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad I signed up the fist day it was out!!!


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just received the email too and it said the sale was only for Circle members but I had only signed up for emails last week. Tempted to make up my own 'box' with a Shy necklace, Nest candle, holiday socks and glass water bottle, since I missed those in past Popsugar boxes. I already ordered the mirrored box on Amazon in black.


----------



## jebest (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> WTF?!?!?! Now THAT makes me mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Glad I signed up the fist day it was out!!!


It is really upsetting, they probably cannot sell them.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 11, 2014)

$50 off? I wish they had an offer like this last year. That box was so much better!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> WTF?!?!?! Now THAT makes me mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Glad I signed up the fist day it was out!!!


try TWO the day they came out.  That's like $100 + taxes are less by like $7 each box so like $114 less money I would have spent.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I just received the email too and it said the sale was only for Circle members but I had only signed up for emails last week. Tempted to make up my own 'box' with a Shy necklace, Nest candle, holiday socks and glass water bottle, since I missed those in past Popsugar boxes. I already ordered the mirrored box on Amazon in black.


anyone can use it, you do not have to use a NM credit card or be an In Circle member

i don't think PS was thinking this out, obviously 

what if it goes on sale after christmas?!?


----------



## jebest (Nov 11, 2014)

There response to all of us on Facebook is laughable. I had to cancel my subscription for now, I don't want to give them anymore of my money. I could have saved myself a lot of upset and headaches is I just bought he box from NM, but I didn't know in time. Ugh


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

I rarely spend this kind of money on boxes, especially since I'm on maternity leave right now and not getting paid, but I wanted to splurge and gift myself something since I'm loaded in spit up and diapers.  Before I purchased I googled "popsugar must have" on the NM site and gold Dr. Dre Beats Pill speakers showed up.  I foolishly thought that might be an item in the box.  Oh well.  I really don't mind the box, though I am NOT a clutch person...and I have a hard time rationalizing what to do with it with a 6 month old.  But the fact that I could have received $50 off is infuriating.  

I'm going to go cry in a corner.  And yes, my next paycheck won't be until Sept 2015 and I kinda just blew my savings on this.  It is what it is.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I rarely spend this kind of money on boxes, especially since I'm on maternity leave right now and not getting paid, but I wanted to splurge and gift myself something since I'm loaded in spit up and diapers.  Before I purchased I googled "popsugar must have" on the NM site and gold Dr. Dre Beats Pill speakers showed up.  I foolishly thought that might be an item in the box.  Oh well.  I really don't mind the box, though I am NOT a clutch person...and I have a hard time rationalizing what to do with it with a 6 month old.  But the fact that I could have received $50 off is infuriating.
> 
> I'm going to go cry in a corner.  And yes, my next paycheck won't be until Sept 2015 and I kinda just blew my savings on this.  It is what it is.



you might like using the clutch for now for your wallet + m/u inside of baby bag + they grow (too fast!) and you will be out + about before you know it! perhaps you would feel better if you tried a price match!! hope it helps! smile, you still got awesome goodies!! 

had a thought, put the PS box in NM cart, enter code then take a screen shot of price and try asking credit card company to price match? worth a shot for the few minutes it may take

just googled it and it seems a lot of CC's do this, if you have it on your card why not use it

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-greatest-most-underused-credit-card-perk-2013-11-19


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you might like using the clutch for now for your wallet + m/u inside of baby bag + they grow (too fast!) and you will be out + about before you know it! perhaps you would feel better if you tried a price match!! hope it helps! smile, you still got awesome goodies!!
> 
> had a thought, put the PS box in NM cart, enter code then take a screen shot of price and try asking credit card company to price match? worth a shot for the few minutes it may take
> 
> ...


I love this suggestion, but it figures I have the only 2 cards NOT listen: AmEx and Visa.  It might be worth a call though.  And you're right about the clutch, though I wish it had slots for credit cards and cash.  I love the cobalt color...and since I won't be able to use the November box item due to the size of my phone (don't want to add spoilers here), it looks like this will be my go-to.  It would be silly to save this as being "too nice."  Might as well use it.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

jebest said:


> There response to all of us on Facebook is laughable. I had to cancel my subscription for now, I don't want to give them anymore of my money. I could have saved myself a lot of upset and headaches is I just bought he box from NM, but I didn't know in time. Ugh


try what i posted above!!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I love this suggestion, but it figures I have the only 2 cards NOT listen: AmEx and Visa.  It might be worth a call though.  And you're right about the clutch, though I wish it had slots for credit cards and cash.  I love the cobalt color...and since I won't be able to use the November box item due to the size of my phone (don't want to add spoilers here), it looks like this will be my go-to.  It would be silly to save this as being "too nice."  Might as well use it.


amex will totally do it!! that was just a link to first article that popped up when i googled it!! amex is the best of the bunch when it comes to any issues -  in fact if you bought on Amex, you can return under one of their benefits, they are helping me with an iPhone ordeal!! they have been wonderful.....

i am pretty sure sure visa has same thing too!

make sure you get the screenshot, that is most important - you need to be able to prove what the cost was! good luck!!


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> amex will totally do it!! that was just a link to first article that popped up when i googled it!! amex is the best of the bunch when it comes to any issues -  in fact if you bought on Amex, you can return under one of their benefits, they are helping me with an iPhone ordeal!! they have been wonderful.....
> 
> i am pretty sure sure visa has same thing too!
> 
> make sure you get the screenshot, that is most important - you need to be able to prove what the cost was! good luck!!


a screenshot of what I purchased the box at or the new NM price?


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> a screenshot of what I purchased the box at or the new NM price?


NM box at new price on the NM website - pretend like you would be buying one, enter code then take screen shot of what the new price is in the cart, save it

here is what i found at amex so it may be that you would have to actually return it vs. a price reduction, i am not sure but def save the screen shot just in case, i am sure if you call they can tell you right away, below is what i am using to help my iPhone disaster! 


*Return Protection*: These features guarantee customer satisfaction on covered items charged to a card account. If a card holder tries to return an item and the merchant won’t take it back within 90 days, the card issuer will refund the purchase price. Limits on refunds per item and per year may apply, and the protection may be available for a limited period of time after purchase. Learn more about Return Protection offered by American Express.


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't want to return it, just want the $50 credit.  I'm on hold now!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I don't want to return it, just want the $50 credit.  I'm on hold now!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, they told me they don't do price matching, I could only dispute the charge.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I don't want to return it, just want the $50 credit.  I'm on hold now!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good luck! hopefully a match but you could return and buy again at NM w/discount!! the year is almost over and the benefits are per year....


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> Ugh, they told me they don't do price matching, I could only dispute the charge.


they def used to have price matching, i have had a card for way too long!

don't deal with dispute, if anything use the return protection - this is probably what amex put as a benefit when they stopped doing price matching........

here is a article posted today!!

it has a video so if at work put volume down.......it explains what benefits different cards may have......good to know for outside of PS too!

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2014/11/11/secret-credit-card-benefits-holiday-shopping/

amex has only return protection not price match.....

the other cards may have different features......def take a screen shot just in case....

For any price protection program, it's up to you to file the claim and any necessary supporting material, which can include the original receipt and dated proof of a lower advertised price. Again, check the disclosure statement and any additional material for the details.


----------



## Babs (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed but I need to look on the bright side so here goes:

Hot chocolate &gt; snack from last year

Lancer &gt; oribe hair spray

Jewelry box &gt; zebra jewelry tray

How I plan to regift

-buy a cup + hot chocolate = fancy cozy treat

-gloss and mascara for makeup enthusiast

-cool photo + frame = wedding gift

-cute charm + trinket box = graduation gift

-candle + cool matches = house warming

Lancer +Clutch = mine!

Hope this give folks some ideas


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 11, 2014)

Babs said:


> I'm a little disappointed but I need to look on the bright side so here goes:
> 
> Hot chocolate &gt; snack from last year
> 
> ...


like your ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

LE Woman + Men's Holiday Boxes are up dear goodness


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

pbpink said:


> LE Woman + Men's Holiday Boxes are up dear goodness


I think it's safe to say that many of us will be avoiding these!  On a separate note, I got an email from Quarterly about Tim Ferriss' box which is listed at $5,000!!!!  WHAT?!!!!!!  hahaha.  I'd love to know if someone ever purchases this as I'm curious as to what would be inside.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 11, 2014)

Even at $184 I'm not sure I want this.  I did a mental value, and I would spend

* $50 on a cool clutch.  I have four little kids, so I'm more into indestructible and giant right now.  

* $26 $19... I get a different size on that hot chocolate.  I love it and drink either that or another similar kind daily

* $25 on an awesome candle.  I have a ton of candles, but with little kids, don't use them tons

* $0 on Lancer.  I have my HG and that isn't it.  I don't gift makeup/skincare to anyone

* $25 on awesome frame.  I love gold, but again... kids... delicate... 

* $25 on Jewelry Box.  It is beautiful but... kids...

* $25 on the makeup, though I would likely regret it as how much mascara does one need?  

I'm at $176 for what I would pay which is soooo close to $184 (4% discount with ebates and $50 off). I may yet cave. Oddly, this breakdown has almost turned it into a need.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I think it's safe to say that many of us will be avoiding these!  On a separate note, I got an email from Quarterly about Tim Ferriss' box which is listed at $5,000!!!!  WHAT?!!!!!!  hahaha.  I'd love to know if someone ever purchases this as I'm curious as to what would be inside.


I think I saw he only had 1000 or so of the $5000 boxes.  I am looking forward to MSA or someone buying one and reviewing it.  I can't imagine all 1000 will sell.  

Also... I have gotten every single LE box ever.  Even though I've resisted this NM box so far, can I really resist the mens and womens?  I mean, I know I should... but can I?


----------



## atomic (Nov 11, 2014)

lns02 said:


> I think it's safe to say that many of us will be avoiding these!  On a separate note, I got an email from Quarterly about Tim Ferriss' box which is listed at $5,000!!!!  WHAT?!!!!!!  hahaha.  I'd love to know if someone ever purchases this as I'm curious as to what would be inside.





CAPSLOCK said:


> I think I saw he only had 1000 or so of the $5000 boxes.  I am looking forward to MSA or someone buying one and reviewing it.  I can't imagine all 1000 will sell.
> 
> Also... I have gotten every single LE box ever.  Even though I've resisted this NM box so far, can I really resist the mens and womens?  I mean, I know I should... but can I?


I can only imagine what's going to be in that box. A photo book filled with pictures taken from this guy's Instagram from his "many adventures" (retail value according to Quarterly: $4000), a friendship bracelet made with thread and a plastic stamped charm that says "wanderlust" ($400), a notebook with ten pages ($75), a hand-carved pencil ($125), a bite-sized sample of a protein bar ($50), a small sampler box filled with an assortment of organic, locally sourced, fair trade, caffeine-free, sugar-free tea (each sample is 1/8 tsp, $200), and a travel guide book for Antarctica ($150). #cynical


----------



## jebest (Nov 11, 2014)

I would not touch another LE box with a ten foot pole lol Not even considering until some major awesome full spoilers were released.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2014)

i'm so over PSMH. and their canned responses. They control the relationships they create with partners. And prices they sell. When boxes haven't even hit their subscribers doorsteps. 

ALL of their LE boxes (including last winters) have been blah for me.  Last good one was last years NM.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

Quickly becoming PSMH - PopSugar Most Hated. LOL. I need a break from them.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, if you haven't bought one of the LE boxes perhaps you'd be more interested in something from PS's "Holiday Gift Guide for the Basic B!tch"?

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0


----------



## phanne (Nov 12, 2014)

Clutches : PopSugar :: Spenglish : Nina Garcia


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeap...had a change of heart this AM after reading my fav blogger's review. After the discount as she mentioned each item comes to $25 ...really $26 &amp; change a piece with tax. I for one had my mind set on a more Holiday looking bag, then again this one is most versatile...love anything blue and let's face it Cobalt Blue is everywhere, yet is timeless... LOL Everything is not only beautiful, but can be gifted for the Holiday's or along the way. You really can't go wrong if you look at it from this perspective!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Yeap...had a change of heart this AM after reading my fav blogger's review. After the discount as she mentioned each item comes to $25 ...really $26 &amp; change a piece with tax. I for one had my mind set on a more Holiday looking bag, then again this one is most versatile...love anything blue and let's face it Cobalt Blue is everywhere, yet is timeless... LOL Everything is not only beautiful, but can be gifted for the Holiday's or along the way. You really can't go wrong if you look at it from this perspective!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sure, for those who can get the discount. now. *bitter about that*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah rub it everyone's faces lol we are still very upset about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 12, 2014)

Spoke to soon, not getting it after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not knowing what I am going to be doing with each and every item is just not me. I need to know who I am buying for...But, for someone that can... still a great opportunity, and I believe It ends tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine will FINALLY be here tomorrow.

I did end up ordering my husband the Men's Special Edition box. He LOVES them and since they only do 1 a year for guys it's still special.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 12, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Mine will FINALLY be here tomorrow.
> 
> I did end up ordering my husband the Men's Special Edition box. He LOVES them and since they only do 1 a year for guys it's still special.


Still debating on the men's. I thought last year's was fantastic &amp; I'd like to get one to split stocking stuffers between my husband &amp; my daughter's boyfriend. I'm just really afraid they won't deliver before Christmas &amp; I'll be stuck.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't even see the box on the NM website to redeem for the discount - is it even up yet? I only see it on the Popsugar site.


----------



## jebest (Nov 13, 2014)

It was on NM, idk if they sold out maybe? It's under there Holiday thing, I could not find it through search, you had to find the Holiday part. Confusing lol


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 13, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I don't even see the box on the NM website to redeem for the discount - is it even up yet? I only see it on the Popsugar site.


.
Not sure if it matters now that the sale is over but the link to buy is http://www.neimanmarcus.com/POPSUGAR-Popsugar-Love-to-Give-Collection/prod175870717_cat51760743_cat8900735_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&amp;index=3&amp;cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat51760743

As someone else mentioned, maybe it will be on sale again after Christmas.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 13, 2014)

So, my box was waiting when I got home for lunch today. I started opening it and thought "Man, what smells like cigarette smoke?" I don't smoke and no one I knows smokes so I thought maybe the mail lady was smoking or something?! Nope, it was the candle. I don't know what that thing is supposed to smell like, but to me it smells like cigarette smoke. I was really disappointed in the design too. It's black and says Missoni all over it in black and white zebra type letters. The other ones look so much nicer than mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything else was about what I thought it would be. Not too exciting, but just ok. I'm super sad about the awful candle though.


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 13, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> So, my box was waiting when I got home for lunch today. I started opening it and thought "Man, what smells like cigarette smoke?" I don't smoke and no one I knows smokes so I thought maybe the mail lady was smoking or something?! Nope, it was the candle. I don't know what that thing is supposed to smell like, but to me it smells like cigarette smoke. I was really disappointed in the design too. It's black and says Missoni all over it in black and white zebra type letters. The other ones look so much nicer than mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Everything else was about what I thought it would be. Not too exciting, but just ok. I'm super sad about the awful candle though.


Oh no! I was shocked when I got a pattern that was not one of the 3 originally posted in pictures, but it was a wonderful Jasmine smell and beautiful pattern. I looked up yours and would be disappointed if I got that one too. If you have a Neiman Marcus close by, maybe you could take it and ask to exchange it. Say it was a gift and you do not have a receipt. No need to mention it came from the PopSugar box.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 13, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Oh no! I was shocked when I got a pattern that was not one of the 3 originally posted in pictures, but it was a wonderful Jasmine smell and beautiful pattern. I looked up yours and would be disappointed if I got that one too. If you have a Neiman Marcus close by, maybe you could take it and ask to exchange it. Say it was a gift and you do not have a receipt. No need to mention it came from the PopSugar box.


Did you get the Laguna candle? With the blue, purple, peach, pink stripes? I love that one so much!


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 13, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Did you get the Laguna candle? With the blue, purple, peach, pink stripes? I love that one so much!



I did! I wish it fit in with my decor more, but the throw is so good that I don't care and have it front and center in my living room.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 13, 2014)

I got my box today and 2 items arrived damaged.  The candle is broken and the box has scratches in it.  Off to contact PSMH customer service!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 13, 2014)

My box has a shipping exception. Apparently was going to another state incorrectly. Should get it in another week or two.

I gotta say, was it last year we were really bent over the variations we saw in the boxes. I'm ready for them to start introducing them back again. My guess, it makes the product cheaper if you are getting a whole bunch of an item in stock. This clutch is a great example. The colors remind me of that horrible clutch ps sent us. I would have appreciated some variation on this one. Anyway. Living thru your photos as my my nov box is likely to be here before my $250 box.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 14, 2014)

I mailed ps yesterday regarding my broken candle, and guess what 24 hours and still NO response . That 7 emails total in the past 30 days with not ONE response . I'm so bummed and over this


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I mailed ps yesterday regarding my broken candle, and guess what 24 hours and still NO response . That 7 emails total in the past 30 days with not ONE response . I'm so bummed and over this


I got 2 damaged items, and emailed them last Saturday, and got a response the next day ( which is weird because I thought they were closed on Sunday). Anyway, on their form where you have to pick an option of what the email is regarding (billing, shipping, etc), they have an "other" option, and that's what I clicked, and it must have gotten to the right department. So, maybe if you didn't choose "other", you could send them another email under that option. Just a thought. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 14, 2014)

I got a variation on the candle. I'm so loving it. I couldn't wait to show you guys


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 14, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I got a variation on the candle. I'm so loving it. I couldn't wait to show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this candle is so cool. It's weird, there were 2 variations people received that weren't on the NM website. Your's and one that has pink, turquoise, lavender stripes.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 14, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I got a variation on the candle. I'm so loving it. I couldn't wait to show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the black pattern! I didn't realize there would be more variations besides the ones shown.


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 14, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I got a variation on the candle. I'm so loving it. I couldn't wait to show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I got that smells like cigarette smoke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 14, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> That's the one I got that smells like cigarette smoke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no! Maybe Neiman's or Popsugar will swap it out for you if you tell them.


----------



## Babs (Nov 14, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I love the black pattern! I didn't realize there would be more variations besides the ones shown.


 The card shows 5 different scents


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

YoungHopes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Didn't know where exactly to post this, but thought I'd start here. I received my Popsugar Neiman Marcus Must Have Box last week and I got the Monterosa candle. It's a really pretty pattern, but I think I like the pattern of some of the other candles I've seen.


you're not allowed to discuss swaps - but heres a thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the candle smells like a cross between leather and Douglas fir. Perfect for putting up the tree


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 15, 2014)

I kind of want that loved necklace they show in the insert for our boxes. I'm missing jewelry from this box big time


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 15, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I got 2 damaged items, and emailed them last Saturday, and got a response the next day ( which is weird because I thought they were closed on Sunday). Anyway, on their form where you have to pick an option of what the email is regarding (billing, shipping, etc), they have an "other" option, and that's what I clicked, and it must have gotten to the right department. So, maybe if you didn't choose "other", you could send them another email under that option. Just a thought. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I what did they do for you?!!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I what did they do for you?!!!


They are replacing the items, no hassle at all.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 16, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> They are replacing the items, no hassle at all.


ugh jelous.. I can't even get a response! Glad they are helping you tho..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think NM picked it out.  I think brands paid PS to be in various boxes (LE boxes being a higher tier) and then since NM collaborated with them, they determined which items they sold that could be used.  Same with the other brands. I think they are all paid brands - not "curated" and picked especially for us.


----------



## jebest (Nov 17, 2014)

I am still upset about this box but am dealing with it. The problem I am having is that you cannot even sell this stuff!!! I looked on ebay, and it's just not gonna happen. I mean you might be able to sell the clutch for $30 or so and the cream for $20, but really? The candle is not even selling for over $30. I guess I am upset, that you are basically stuck with it, unless you want to give it away. Lol


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

jebest said:


> I am still upset about this box but am dealing with it. The problem I am having is that you cannot even sell this stuff!!! I looked on ebay, and it's just not gonna happen. I mean you might be able to sell the clutch for $30 or so and the cream for $20, but really? The candle is not even selling for over $30. I guess I am upset, that you are basically stuck with it, unless you want to give it away. Lol


IL take it if u want to give it away.. mine is broken andI ccan't get a response!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 17, 2014)

Now that I have the box. It isn't my favorite. I like the candle though.

The picture frame and box are regifts.

Face cream. Eeh.

Lipgloss. I wish it was either clear, neutral warm, or a darker color.

Ok w mascara

Clutch. Well. Any other color than the same as the horrible canvas clutch we got. Would have been better. I get it soft leather. It still reminds me of the other.

While I don't drink hot chocolate I will make some chocolate ice cream with it.

I really wanted the box, kind of wish I waited though.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 17, 2014)

jebest said:


> I am still upset about this box but am dealing with it. The problem I am having is that you cannot even sell this stuff!!! I looked on ebay, and it's just not gonna happen. I mean you might be able to sell the clutch for $30 or so and the cream for $20, but really? The candle is not even selling for over $30. I guess I am upset, that you are basically stuck with it, unless you want to give it away. Lol


I agree, I think it will be tough to sell these items on ebay for quite some time. I think it's even tough to trade them away on a swap site.


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 17, 2014)

I contacted PSMH about my box arriving with a broken candle and a chipped glass box on Thursday.  Just received a reply this afternoon that they are sending replacements.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 17, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I got a variation on the candle. I'm so loving it. I couldn't wait to show you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the scent description on that one sounded amazing! how is it?!? It looked the best to me for the scents I love w/neroli + orange, can't remember!!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 17, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> That's the one I got that smells like cigarette smoke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


which one is that?!?


----------



## pbpink (Nov 17, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> I kind of want that loved necklace they show in the insert for our boxes. I'm missing jewelry from this box big time


I think this has been the same problem with the fall box as well! I don't know what they were thinking not putting one in! I wonder if they got a lot of complaints or something?

I love my resort bracelets and I have seen them for almost $200 at a shop near me! They have so many brands that could have easily have worked had they left out one of the m/u items! which necklace? the shy by Sydney Evans love like last year?!? I know on the flyer there were bracelets that were under $50, one of those would have been perfect, much better than mascara!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> I contacted PSMH about my box arriving with a broken candle and a chipped glass box on Thursday. Just received a reply this afternoon that they are sending replacements.


wtf!!! I've sent 4 emails regarding my broken items.. no response at all... am I doing something wrong?? Lisa- fix u r broken pos company now!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> wtf!!! I've sent 4 emails regarding my broken items.. no response at all... am I doing something wrong?? Lisa- fix u r broken pos company now!!


I just looked at Facebook again to see more people are being responded to within 3 minutes of posting. But me, I've been waiting since 10.22 for a response omg.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I just looked at Facebook again to see more people are being responded to within 3 minutes of posting. But me, I've been waiting since 10.22 for a response omg.


I have to give you an update @I'm so addicted, I posted that PS was so great, responded right away, and said they were shipping me my NM replacements. Well, I was suppose to email them (per their request) the end of last week, and they were to send me my shipping confirmation, and tracking #. Well, I emailed them, Thursday, twice Friday, Saturday, twice Monday, and today, and have heard nothing. So, they are ignoring me, and not replacing the damaged goods. If they think I am going away, they are sadly mistaken. They will make this right. I will keep you updated, I just didn't want you to feel alone.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 18, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I have to give you an update @I'm so addicted, I posted that PS was so great, responded right away, and said they were shipping me my NM replacements. Well, I was suppose to email them (per their request) the end of last week, and they were to send me my shipping confirmation, and tracking #. Well, I emailed them, Thursday, twice Friday, Saturday, twice Monday, and today, and have heard nothing. So, they are ignoring me, and not replacing the damaged goods. If they think I am going away, they are sadly mistaken. They will make this right. I will keep you updated, I just didn't want you to feel alone.


*Update, I have a package coming from PS according to FedEx, but I still haven't gotten an email from them.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 18, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> *Update, I have a package coming from PS according to FedEx, but I still haven't gotten an email from them.[/quote
> 
> ughhhh.. thanks for the update. Although I'm so beyond mad at them I'm glad your getting your replacement! !


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 19, 2014)

In the past, I've emailed about a broken item and PopSugar never responded but did send a replacement. No tracking or anything, it just shows up.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2014)

I posted a while back that I accidentally ordered 2 boxes due to the janky new website.  I emailed both the regular customer service and the special lisa sugar email address.  It took about a week, but the lisa one eventually got back to me, saying that it was too late to stop me from getting both boxes but they sent me a shipping label to send the second one back.  They refunded my card for the extra box that day.  Come delivery day, I only received one.  Do I bother emailing them just to make sure we are good?  I don't want them to think I got two and was only charged for one and recharging me.  The fact that people are still having so many customer service issues is making me paranoid.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG Omg!! I got a response.. not sure what exactly there doing but I received a response!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 19, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> I got 2 damaged items, and emailed them last Saturday, and got a response the next day ( which is weird because I thought they were closed on Sunday). Anyway, on their form where you have to pick an option of what the email is regarding (billing, shipping, etc), they have an "other" option, and that's what I clicked, and it must have gotten to the right department. So, maybe if you didn't choose "other", you could send them another email under that option. Just a thought. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I finally received a response. They said they would be happy to send me a complimentary replacement. Did they send yours out yet did they send it UPS FedEx post office. Do they provide you with a tracking or is it just show up


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 19, 2014)

Popsugar sent me an email telling me not to miss out on the NM box and to get it today! Nice try, Popsugar. I'm pretty sure anyone who wants this box will wait for another promo to purchase through NM. You really should have given people price adjustments.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I finally received a response. They said they would be happy to send me a complimentary replacement. Did they send yours out yet did they send it UPS FedEx post office. Do they provide you with a tracking or is it just show up


I'm so glad they got back to you. They told me nothing, but I have a FedEx account, and I have a package coming from them listed. And since I got my November box last week, I am assuming it's my replacements.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 22, 2014)

btw, I went to NM store and the Missoni candles are no longer sold in store (I'm pretty sure all NM stores!) they had a sale in May and the candles were marked way down! so not possible to exchange at NM......


----------



## pbpink (Nov 22, 2014)

just wanted to add I bought a glossy box and it did not have the Essie polish in it, the next week they sent me both colors - is glossy always this good? it was my 2nd time buying a one off box (I bought a BG one w/GC) the products were so nice + great presentation - too bad they are only beauty...

PS needs to take a lesson from them! I saw complaints on late shipping of Glossy so perhaps they have issues too but CS was amazing - I could not believe how quick they fixed it and how nice to send both colors! I only deal w/PS so imagine my shock!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 22, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Popsugar sent me an email telling me not to miss out on the NM box and to get it today! Nice try, Popsugar. I'm pretty sure anyone who wants this box will wait for another promo to purchase through NM. You really should have given people price adjustments.


I can only imagine the outrage if it goes on sale after Christmas! they should have signed a contract w/NM period....contracts are signed all of the time! I saw a post on MSA for winning a $15 gift card, they had to sign a contract w/PS!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 22, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I posted a while back that I accidentally ordered 2 boxes due to the janky new website. I emailed both the regular customer service and the special lisa sugar email address. It took about a week, but the lisa one eventually got back to me, saying that it was too late to stop me from getting both boxes but they sent me a shipping label to send the second one back. They refunded my card for the extra box that day. Come delivery day, I only received one. Do I bother emailing them just to make sure we are good? I don't want them to think I got two and was only charged for one and recharging me. The fact that people are still having so many customer service issues is making me paranoid.


NO

I would let sleeping dogs lie (I always gets expressions mixed up, I am a constant sorce of jokes w/friends, but hope you get the point!)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm vocal when things aren't good, so I like to do the same when something is positive. PS sent out my replacement hinged box, and cocoa last week, and it showed up today in perfect shape. They did finally respond to my emails on Sunday, but by that point I already knew replacements were coming due to my FedEx account. I just wanted to share PS did do as they said they would.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm still waiting.. and I'm still awaiting my November box.. should be here 12.11


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone else fallen in love with the Lancer face cream.  My skin looks and feels amazing.  Darn it I didn't want to like it lol.  has anyone ever tried any other lancer products i m curious about the face polish?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 27, 2014)

I fell in love with their contour eye cream that I received in a GlossyBox.  If I can't find another one I love that's less expensive, I might have to actually buy this.  Amazing is an understatement.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 28, 2014)

Today I could resist no more.  I shopped through ebates for 10% off and then used the code Thankful for $50 off a $200 purchase.  I am really excited!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 28, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Today I could resist no more.  I shopped through ebates for 10% off and then used the code Thankful for $50 off a $200 purchase.  I am really excited!


I think I'm gonna cave &amp; buy today. That makes the final cost (inc. ebates discount) $180. I noticed on the NM website it says free returns...so I'm thinking if I don't like it (which I doubt!) I can return it. With Christmas and my b-day in Jan., this is a great gift for me!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 29, 2014)

Of course I wish I had bought my box through NM &amp; saved some $, but there was no way to know they wouldn't sell out fast like last year. Even still, every day that I enjoy my box, I love it more &amp; more. The clutch is divine. I've used it a lot &amp; gotten tons of compliments. It's so easy &amp; liberating not to lug my big Speedy everywhere if I'm just running errands. The candle is beautiful on my vanity &amp; I really want another in the blue for my living room. The box is on my bedside table &amp; is perfect for my jewelry. The frame didn't excite me much at first, but I put a black &amp; white photo from a trip to New York in it. It just looks so chic &amp; beautiful even from the back so it sits on a console in the middle of the room &amp; I'm really falling in love with it. It's not something I would have ever bought myself at retail, but I'm enjoying the luxury of it more than I would have thought. We enjoyed the chocolate with guests over the holiday &amp; the beauty items will make nice gifts. This box continues to make me happy daily. It was a splurge I'm so glad I made. If I could, I would buy a second box just to keep on hand for gifts. I know this wasn't a favorite at first for some, but I hope everyone who got the box is finding a way to enjoy or use it or is able to swap &amp; trade for things they want.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone that wants to buy the NM box-- besides using "thankful" for $50 off &amp; 10% back with ebates, they are also offering a $25 discount if you sign up for &amp; use Visa checkout. This makes the box $155 which is an incredible value!!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone k b ow how much the candle weighs?? Mine was broken but they said it would b awhile to ship a new one as there back ordered. Bit I have a package coming from the non so I wanted to know the weight of candle


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 29, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Anyone that wants to buy the NM box-- besides using "thankful" for $50 off &amp; 10% back with ebates, they are also offering a $25 discount if you sign up for &amp; use Visa checkout. This makes the box $155 which is an incredible value!!!


Wow!  At $155 do I need a second?  Ohhh... decisions are hard!  If I lived close enough to buy one in the store and pick a different candle, absolutely!  But, it needs to be shipped so no guarantees.


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 29, 2014)

My candle from the October box arrived broken, so they said they would send a replacement. Weirdly, they sent the candle from the NM box.  This is a mistake, right?  Not sure what I should do, because I don't feel like going out of my way for them...and I also don't really want this candle, it's just not my taste.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm also in love with the Lancer face cream. It's the perfect consistency for my skin. I'm very much considering buying another one at the $155 price tag and the Lancer cream and candle would make up the entire cost of the box for me and the rest are awesome gifts.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 29, 2014)

Um. Really? Neiman Marcus' site is down right now?


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 29, 2014)

It's back up -- but why did I go there!  I want this bag..

I need ebates to be 75% cash back in order to grab it!  LOL

ETA pic


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I just tried the code THANKFUL and it did not work. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Nov 30, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I just tried the code THANKFUL and it did not work. Anyone else have this issue?


I tried it yesterday and it worked. but I think its expired now? its good through today but maybe because its after midnight eastern time it is no longer valid. the $25 off with visa still should be working plus ebates.


----------



## MET (Nov 30, 2014)

Shoppergirll said:


> Shoppergirll, on 30 Nov 2014 - 01:07 AM, said:I tried it yesterday and it worked. but I think its expired now? its good through today but maybe because its after midnight eastern time it is no longer valid. the $25 off with visa still should be working plus ebates.


  I was trying to purchase a few other things and they pulled the THANKFUL code before the site went down.   Hopefully they will add one for CyberMonday.


----------



## jebest (Nov 30, 2014)

Go to ebay, Lancer cream doesn't sell, so you can get it cheap. Won't cost $125 more like $25-$50.


----------



## popwhat (Dec 1, 2014)

If there are any stragglers left this is probably the last "good" deal on it.  12% off through neiman marcus and ebates ($30) and $50 NM gift card.  If it was just $170 straight cash I'd probably buy it,  but I don't really need a NM gift card.


----------



## mepe (Dec 2, 2014)

I love the Lancer cream, too!!  What makes it feel so amazing?!  Overall, this box has been a win for me - along with the Lancer the Chantecaille products are also fab (that mascara doesn't budge), the frame was a perfect gift (w/ pic of new baby) for fav auntie, the candle will be for a fashionable friend, and cocoa for mother-in-law.  Still figuring out what to do with the box and the clutch - I might just have to keep them for myself.  The clutch is gorgeous, so I don't mind too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 7, 2015)

I just saw today the clare v. clutch from this box is on sale from the neiman marcus outlet for $66.  I ve used this way more than I thought I would.  Here is the sale link if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> : http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Clare-Vivier-Fold-Over-Leather-Clutch-Bag-Cobalt-Black-Handbags/prod180100055_cat46520737__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat46520737%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod180100055&amp;cmCat=product


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 11, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I just saw today the clare v. clutch from this box is on sale from the neiman marcus outlet for $66. I ve used this way more than I thought I would. Here is the sale link if anyone is interested  : http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Clare-Vivier-Fold-Over-Leather-Clutch-Bag-Cobalt-Black-Handbags/prod180100055_cat46520737__/p.prod?icid=&amp;searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&amp;rte=%252Fcategory.jsp%253FitemId%253Dcat46520737%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526refinements%253D&amp;eItemId=prod180100055&amp;cmCat=product


My best friend loved my clutch so much that she just bought it on sale &amp; she is super excited to get it! I also just had mine monogramed by Clare V. For $50. They were super quick &amp; sent it back to me in a dust bag. I reversed the fold so that the monogram would pop against the darker leather. I'm obsessed with this clutch. I have two others from Clare V., but this might be my favorite now.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 11, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> My best friend loved my clutch so much that she just bought it on sale &amp; she is super excited to get it! I also just had mine monogramed by Clare V. For $50. They were super quick &amp; sent it back to me in a dust bag. I reversed the fold so that the monogram would pop against the darker leather. I'm obsessed with this clutch. I have two others from Clare V., but this might be my favorite now.


Wow that looks beautiful thanks for sharing.  Hope your friend has fun using hers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ooops wrong topic sorry!


----------

